# My 11 day Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live updates from the woods!



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well guys, it's finally here!!! 

Can't believe it's been almost a year since I bowhunted out in NE KS last November. There hasn't been a day that's gone by where I wasn't thinking about my experiences last year. Part of the reason might be all the pics from last years hunt flashing on my computer screensaver! It was an awesome adventure and the whitetail hunt of my lifetime. Ended up taking my best buck by far, a 154" 8 pointer that I had named 8osaurus from the one trailcam pic we got of him. It took me 72 hours in Kansas rut funnels to get it done and I loved every second of it. Saw over 60 deer and passed 26 bucks waiting for the right one.











The weather was poor for the majority of my hunt last year...hot and windy. This year however, it is looking much better overall and I am pumped!! Also going to be getting some much needed rain the next day or two. Notice especially the overnight low for my first hunt morning!! 













I've been practicing with my bow relentlessly over the last month. Up at first light every day shooting before work and I'm shooting the best of my life. I put a lot of emphasis on my first arrow every morning and my confidence in my setup is better than ever. 


40 yard group and first one on the new Rhinoblock target











This year, I'm raising my shooter standards to 160" minimum for the majority of the hunt. My hunt is on low pressured, archery only farms that we have fairly exclusive access on. They are world class properties with excellent agriculture, undisturbed bedding area sanctuaries, and world class antler genetics. I'll be hunting during the peak seeking and chasing phases and thus, my strategy will be all day sits on major rut funnels between doe bedding areas. It’s the perfect storm for creating encounters with Kansas GIANTS! 

If the weather coorperates, there's no telling what might come by. I'll know it when I see him if he is The One. If I have to question it, I will be reaching for the camera instead. I will loosen my standards a bit towards the end of the hunt. If I get down to a couple days left I'll drop the string on a 145-150"+ but one thing will remain constant...mature bucks only. 


Like last year, I'll be posting live updates from the treestand as the activity and encounters warrant it. It was a lot of fun bringing it all to you guys live last year. New for this year though, I have figured out how to post real time pics from the woods!! I'm able to accomplish it through a photobucket app on my smartphone. I've tested it a little bit and will test it again once or twice on this thread before I leave. 


The anticipation of this years hunt has been building, stronger and stronger over the last couple months. Finally, it is about to hit the cresendo as I jet out of south Florida and into the land of the giants tomorrow November 3rd! Flight takes off out of SW Florida at 2:35PM Eastern. I land in Kansas City at 5:40PM Central time. 


Counting the hours down now...it's almost GO TIME! :thumbs_up



Strutter out


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck! Really enjoyed last year's thread and the pics were awesome.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck. I am subscribing to this thread for sure.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck on your hunt, I'll be in my stand tomorrow and Friday. I took vacation from the 10th-19th this year hoping to get cooler temps. I think you and I are hunting pretty close to each other.

We are supposed to get some snow and rain tomorrow, looking forward to that.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Im on the edge of my seat


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Im with you strutter, really enjoyed it last year, Im leaving for Ohio tomorrow for 9 days, no sleep tonite, I hope you do well


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

you S.O.B.!... i've been waiting since last year for this thread! can't wait to hear the stories!!!... i live in SE kansas and can't wait to get it kicked off! good luck to you brother!... sure did enjoy following you last year!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck bud.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been waiting for this thread as well. You DA MAN STRUTTER!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

As said, Good luck!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Good luck here in the land of giants!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well sweet, i'm in for some fun, good luck man!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck man!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

subscribing, I got a thread like this as well. Your and Zaps from a year or so back gave me the idea.

I'll be checking in to see how things are going. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## Jcurtis79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck really enjoyed last years


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sweet!! Goodluck


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck Fullstrutter and be safe. Sounds like you have some good hunting ground. I'll be in stand from the 9th thru the 15th. This years temps are looking to be the best in the last 7/8 years. Its always 70+ degrees on my vaca.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck!!!


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

what part of Kansas are you hunting?


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Good luck to you. Make some memories...!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome, I will now have my ritualistic thread check everytime I get settled into the stand for the next 10+ days!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's do it!!!!!! Folllowing!

Your Indiana connection. 

Good luck, Scott!

Kel


----------



## huntny (Oct 16, 2006)

Good Luck, i am also leaving for kansas on Saturday, cannot wait. Temps definitely seem like they are going to be cooler than last year at this time. I remember some days last year on the first week of nov being in the upper 70's.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

huntny said:


> Good Luck, i am also leaving for kansas on Saturday, cannot wait. Temps definitely seem like they are going to be cooler than last year at this time. I remember some days last year on the first week of nov being in the upper 70's.


Yep it's been warm the first week of November for quite a few years with a few exceptions. I hope the temps keep dropping.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> subscribing, I got a thread like this as well. Your and Zaps from a year or so back gave me the idea.
> 
> I'll be checking in to see how things are going. Good Luck!!!!



Yeah your thread is going awesome, loving all the pics. These kind of threads are a lot of fun for everyone and I wish there were more of them. Thanks for doing one too and good luck in your pursuits bud!




TRAVISTLM said:


> what part of Kansas are you hunting?


Hey Trav, I'll be in Leavenworth County...NE KS!


----------



## dandamans (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck man! Ill be there sat morning for 9 days hunting in washington co cant wait
Hope the rut is kicking as good up there as it has been down here in Ga last week 
Punch a lung bro


----------



## jay.hart567 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck!! Loved last years thread and I'm looking for to this years!!


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Great area! good luck buddy, can't wait to follwo and see how the movement is going right now. It was slow for me last week, saw only 2 3.5 year old and a doe on my last sit, have some great shooters but they were all still at night. should start getting good.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Goodluck and welcome back!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

wally6886 said:


> good luck! Really enjoyed last year's thread and the pics were awesome.


 x's 2


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck strutter Ill be joining you from the land of Palm Trees in the land of OZ on November 12. I'Ll be hunting Woodson, Wilson, and Greenwood counties. Been hunting there every year since 2000. I love SE Kansas.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck! I'm subscribing.........


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

hey strutter,,,,,send me a text,..i just had my HTC merge crash and got a new droid x,......lost your contact,......Hope ya kill another giant,...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sharky3811 (Aug 26, 2005)

Good luck .. I'm jealous!!!!!!!! I'm sure you in enjoy it a bit more than the swamps of Big Cypress. Shoot a BIG ONE!!!!


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

This was one of the best threads of 2010 so you can count me in for 2011!


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Good luck man. Don't forget to strap in this year. 

Best. 

JP


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Their getting snow this week so it should be good. My buddy is hunting the farm all month so I'll know what's going on. I'm going the 18th cause of school and I'll miss hangin out with Toby Nugent but ohh well. They were rutting good last year even up to thanksgiving so will see. I'm in unit ten right on the corner of 14. Last year a few miles away at my buddies old place they shot a 185 so their around.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

cool, i enjoyed the post last year...


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

I enjoyed last years thread... Looking forward to this one...


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad your doing it again this year!! loved last years thread and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Best of luck on killing a bigger one this year:thumbs_up


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck! Stick another monster!!


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck - really enjoyed your thread last year and I am really looking forward to your success in 2011. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Subscribed. Good luck!! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bellasm (Feb 19, 2003)

Real glad to see this thread again this year! It definately gets me excited for my trip to South Central KS next week. For me,this year marks the tenth anniversary for hunting Kansas. Personally, I fell in love with the people, the scenery, and the deer my first year out. Since that time I have purchased a home in Pratt, and will use it in about ten years when retirement comes a callin. Being from the east coast where everyone is in a hurry and full of impatience it is like a soul clensing every time that I make the trip to Kansas. Best of luck on your hunt, be safe, and get a good one.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

good luck man!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad yall liked coming along with me last year! I've had a year to think about how to make my second annual Kansas hunt thread even better than the last one!

Busted out the new blue Nockturnals this even for some testing....they're badazz!!

Posting from cell phone:


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Got snow on the ground in west and central, ks...get out in the woods man and kill a giant!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> Im on the edge of my seat


Move over.....:tongue:


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

ya, snow and rain with 30 mph winds, lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's see some trail cam pics of bucks that are on the property!


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck Scotty. I will stay tuned. I got Friday to Tuesday off as well. Keep in touch. I will be texting.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## conchobrady (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck Scotty looking forward to following via archerytalk and text message!! Knock ya down a MONSTER!! be safe!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck to you too Matty up there in CT! You got some state land giants pegged down this year. Ill never forget you putting me on my first archery buck...state land to boot! Looking forward to hearing about your pursuits over the coming week!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Up and at em! 8 hours until my flight takes off. It is going to SUCK having to work for the morning!

Couldn't sleep worth a chit last night...tossing n turnin all night thinking about one thing only!

As soon as it gets light here I'll shoot my slick tricks once or twice to confirm fieldpoint accuracy. Then it's into the bowcase and time to finish packing up. 

I'm 24 hours from a Kansas treestand!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Since your gonna be in levenworth co. Do yoirself a favor and head over to edwardsville and get some rosco's bbq. Its great.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck! Be safe


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Scotty,

Good Luck to you and I will be following your thread as always. I'll be out your way starting tomorrow. Can't wait myself.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Up and at em! 8 hours until my flight takes off. It is going to SUCK having to work for the morning!
> 
> Couldn't sleep worth a chit last night...tossing n turnin all night thinking about one thing only!
> 
> ...


It is going to be like the night before Christmas the next 11 nights for you. I am jealous.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Have a safe and successful trip.


----------



## dwcreations (Feb 20, 2010)

Best time of the year for sure! Good luck & be safe!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> Since your gonna be in levenworth co. Do yoirself a favor and head over to edwardsville and get some rosco's bbq. Its great.


I will ask Jim about that place and see if he knows it. He seems to know all the awesome bbq joints in the area. I asked him about Papa Bob's because I saw someone posting about it on the Kansas rut thread. He said "hell yeah we go down there all the time Bobs is awesome". I told him I can't wait to get the destroyer because whoever was posting on the KS rut thread said it was about the best thing he ever ate lol. I looked up their website and OMG! I can't wait for dinner whatever night we end up going there! 





Hangac1093 said:


> It is going to be like the night before Christmas the next 11 nights for you. I am jealous.


That is a great way to put it, exactly what it feels like! Except now as big kids we're hoping for a big buck under our treestand instead of presents under the christmas tree!



Here is a pic of gearing up...I have entirely wayyy to much stuff...and it's awesome! My :darkbeer: is my favorite beer ever; Yuengling! America's oldest brewery.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Doing some jaguar hunting there too?? :wink:


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Anticipation is killing me here at work...next 9 days off starting Saturday...Is anything moving this morning?


----------



## deerarcherZ (Apr 30, 2008)

im gone the 6th through the 11th and cant wait.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember back when you couldnt hardly find Yuengling outside of pa


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

i like the leapord print is that a new camo pattern your tryin out


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

67gtxht said:


> Anticipation is killing me here at work...next 9 days off starting Saturday...Is anything moving this morning?



Anticipation is killing me too!!! I'm stuck at work and can't wait to get out of here!! At least I have my deer wall in the office to keep me sane!














As far as movement...my buddy is down near Great bend area of KS and has seen a ton of does moving this morning but only one buck, weird. When I was in KS last year I saw at least as many bucks as does, albeit most were 1.5 & 2.5 years old cruising. He said the buck is an old 120" inferior genetics buck that he passed. 


Less than an hour and I'm out of here :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

HOOSIER55 said:


> i like the leapord print is that a new camo pattern your tryin out



Lol it's a furry blanket. Don't remember when/where I got it, but it was sometime in college. I had it as the backdrop of my snake's cage behind the glass walls and it looked awesome. But I had to get rid of her (named her Artemis after Greek Goddess of the Hunt!) when I moved to FL a few years ago. 

That blanket won't be coming with me on my hunt...I'm sure Jim's wife Jodi will have tons of blankets and pillows for me on my bed!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol it's a furry blanket. Don't remember when/where I got it, but it was sometime in college. I had it as the backdrop of my snake's cage behind the glass walls and it looked awesome. But I had to get rid of her (named her Artemis after Greek Goddess of the Hunt!) when I moved to FL a few years ago.
> 
> That blanket won't be coming with me on my hunt...I'm sure Jim's wife Jodi will have tons of blankets and pillows for me on my bed!


Consider me hooked and subscribed to this thread. I live in OK and have a Kansas tag and hunt a little private property in Southern KS. I will be heading up to hunt the 10th and 11th of next week and cannot wait. The 11th is Veterans day and since I am a Vet of both Iraq and Afghanistan I am hoping that is my day to stick a monster. Good luck up there and God speed.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

man good luck on your hunt, saw that on there and had to give you some hell for it, that couch will make one hell of a blind chair, i would never leave the blind


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be checking in from Afghanistan...sending some mojo oyur way.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the good vibes Tweet!!

Plane just got here, about to booard










About a minute after I took this pic I saw my camo duffle bag and travel bowcase get loaded! We're in business because this flight doesn't change planes!


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

That's my biggest fear with an out of state hunt....you only have a limited time to hunt and when someone says "I'm sorry, we lost your luggage but the good news is we found out where it is and it will be here in 3-5 days"...what the hell do you do??


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm pulling for you man. I'm about 5 minutes from Leavenworth so looking forward to hearing what you are seeing out there. Shoot me a PM when you are ready to drag him out and I'll come give you a hand.:wink:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm on the plane and ready to jet the hell on outta this beach paradise of south Florida and into the land of the GIANTS!!!!!










I land around 5:45PM Kansas time. Cant wait to be in the Midwest!!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I gotta subscribe after checking out last years thread.


----------



## FlyingKO (Oct 7, 2009)

Have a safe trip and really looking forward to following the updates!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Go get 'em!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

lay a big one down


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope you make a big one bleed out his nose....


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Gonna Tune in! Good Luck


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

In so I can find it! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

welcome to KCI airport...lovely weather today  Good luck bud!


----------



## casador81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck buddy! I'll be in a stand for the next couple of days so we'll def be texting back and forth. Shoot straight and DO WORK SON!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just landed in St. Louis Missouri! Its a glorious cloudy and crappy looking out! Perfect rut hunting conditions!

LOL Hntrdan awesome post that made a chit eatin grin spread across my face :thumbs_up

Feels great to be in this region of the country.


----------



## huntertim214 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of gearing up...I have entirely wayyy to much stuff...and it's awesome! My :darkbeer: is my favorite beer ever; Yuengling! America's oldest brewery. 









[/QUOTE]


LOOKS LIKE CABELAS PUKED IN YOUR LIVING ROOM!! ukey: lol... I love the Lager though... I miss the Yuengling from when I lived in PA!! I am subscribed too man, I know how you're feeling I'm leaving for Pike County Illinois in the morning.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just landed in Kansas City airport! Jim is already here. We're taxiing to the gate now. Sun is still decently high in the sky...hoping we will have enough daylight to drive around a couple of our farms for some pics but not sure. Plane was about 15 mins late. 

Its clear and beautiful out, feels great to finally be in this much anticipated destination!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

goodluck


----------



## bellasm (Feb 19, 2003)

East Aurora said:


> That's my biggest fear with an out of state hunt....you only have a limited time to hunt and when someone says "I'm sorry, we lost your luggage but the good news is we found out where it is and it will be here in 3-5 days"...what the hell do you do??


I do not even allow the airlines to touch my bow case anymore. 2 weeks prior to the trip I ship it USPS insured. It always gets there and is cheaper than checking it in!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

FS, love the follow-me-along-my-journey gig. 

Great mojo!

I'll text you from the tree tomorrow or Sat. Doing all-day sits/hunts next three days too.

Game on!!!

Kel


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

subscribed! Best of luck to ya! Ill be there the 18-30


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG I love this line LOOKS LIKE CABELAS PUKED IN YOUR LIVING ROOM!! lol..

Hey Scotty that is awesome. Looking forward to your hunt. Mo and I are dying here in CT. Hey remember who turned you onto Yuengling. LOL I bought that for the wedding and it was the only beer served. haha. Anyways we need to discuss game plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys....what time is first shooting light in the timber in the Kansas region?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Be sit down and quiet by 6:15-6:30. Good luck bud


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

If you tag out early p.m. me. I know some great spots to drive around and see some mega bucks in kansas city. Also i know a ton of good eatin spots. Ask your buddy if he knows the mcdougals. They live outside lansing. Good people.


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Scotty, got your text this afternoon. Good luck and keep us updated! When you get back we will slay some hogs


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I am all settled in to my room at Jim's cozy country home! Got all my gear organized and I'm ready to rock. Doubt I'll get much sleep 2nite. I'm absolutely amped out of my mind for first light tomorrow! The weather looks absolutely stellar for the morning, minus the rare/strange East-ish wind. It will be upper 20's! Wind will be NE at 4AM, switching to E by 8AM, switching to SE by 10AM and holding steady at SE for the rest of the day. 

My game plan will be to set the stand that I shot 8osaurus out of last year tomorrow for the morning. It is one of our only good sets for an E wind. I'll set there until 9 or 10AM and then the plan will likely be to move to our big 400 acre farm. I will then sit there for the rest of the day. That is the farm where I saw the 145" 13 pointer on my first morning last year at 1PM on November 6th. Feeling really good about the weather tomorrow. My first day should be filled with deer activity. 

It is going to take a genuine behemoth whitetail buck to get me to pick my bow up instead of the camera tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to hunting hard and smart for a good stretch of days during the November Kansas rut. If I get lucky and a shooter comes by during the first part of my hunt well...that's what I'm here for. I will not turn my head if my chance comes early. That's part of the game...it can come early...or late...or not at all. 

What I do know is that I will be in the woods at first light, last light, and everything in between every day to bear witness to the deer activity that shows itself to me. To be anywhere else at this time of year...would be against who I am. 

I LIVE FOR THIS!


First light can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Good Luck in the morning....



Tim


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck bro. Will text you mid morning and let you know what i see.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

From one Florida Boy (Tampa/USF'88) to another....Best of Luck to you!!...I'll be checking in again about the time you are climbing that tree. This thread as well as last years is the closest I'll get to actually getting in a tree myself. Thanks for taking the time to post. BTW is this an outfitted hunt or with friends? 

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Morning guys! Yahoooooooooo!!! In the truck and about to head to the hunting property! Waiting for the ice to defrost off the windshield....nice solid frost this morning!

I didnt sleep well last night but I did have one dream I remember. I was hunting the stand I'll be in this morn and was seeing lots of deer! Hope its a good omen!

I won't be able to update until after its light enough where my phone screen can't be seen. 

It's GO TIME


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Luck Man!!!! It's frosty out there this morning isn't it!?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Man good luck, I had bucks responding to grunting and horns here in NC yesterday and it was an awesome frosty morning.You should be in the hot seat for next couiple days. I will be checking this regularly.!!! Nock down a goodun!!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

In the words of Bud Light----"Here we go!"

I'm pumped for ya....Good Luck!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Waiting with great anticipation!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Small 5 pointer let me walk right up on him in the dark!! 15 feet from me! Been covered up in deer since I walked in in the dark!!! No big bucks yet. Couldn't get to my phone until now!

3 does in field in front of me right now....theyre moving real good in these cold temps!!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

good luck man, be safe, and smoke a giant Kansas whitetail. Im headin out at 3 to try and smoke a giant hoosier buck.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice 120lb doe at first light


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

You couldnt have picked a better time. The weather other than today and tomorrow because of the wind should be great. Good luck. The spot you are hunting looks awesome by the way.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

AHHHHH i hate reading this thread as I sit here at work until 5 pm....Then off to my hunting shack!!! Good luck sir!!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

:happy1:


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Brshpile said:


> Good luck bro. Will text you mid morning and let you know what i see.


Brshpile where at in SE Kansas are you at? I hunt unit 12 in Woodson, Greenwood, and Wilson counties. I have been hunting that area since 2000. I am hunting between Freedonia and Fall River. Just curious because I will be out there November 12.

Good Luck Strutter this has been an awesome thread so far.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in my stand about an hour south of you.... and man, theres not a place in the world I'd rather be right now.


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ned250 said:


> :happy1:


me too


----------



## Bagman (Jun 1, 2011)

Good Luck and cant wait to continue hearing about your adventure!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh snap! A small fork just chased a big doe and her two skippers back down the hill by me grunting with nose to the ground in seeking posture!!!! the 3 had just come by me a minute earlier and I was getting ready to post about it. Her skippers were twin button bucks!

This weathers got em going for sure. Got some awesome pics with the Nikon


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh snap! A small fork just chased a big doe and her two skippers back down the hill by me grunting with nose to the ground in seeking posture!!!! the 3 had just come by me a minute earlier and I was getting ready to post about it. Her skippers were twin button bucks!
> 
> This weathers got em going for sure. Got some awesome pics with the Nikon


Nikon DSLR?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Marty, nope...new L120 I just got a month ago. Love it! The pics are outstanding and the LCD screen is beautiful. 

Nothing moving since the small buck chased them 3 deer by. Going to give it a little while longer at this set then switch to our bigger farm by 1030. Ill be staying there until dark.


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck man. Where do you live in Florida? I used to work in Bonita Springs/Naples. I have family in Cape Coral. Ever do any hog hunting down there?


----------



## Mr.1 Shot (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude come on and do the uplink already .... Let's watch it live :wink:


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

mnhoyt said:


> ahhhhh i hate reading this thread as i sit here at work until 5 pm....then off to my hunting shack!!! Good luck sir!!!


x2.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just switched farms over the last hour. Got up in my set about 15 mins ago and the first deer came by in less than 10 mins! A small fork buck. I watched him make a rub 20 yards from my tree. Good amount of acorns on the ground up on this ridge, a nice perk to this funnel.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, Your gonna find that the acorns are a huge draw right now. Seeing very few deer on the fields in my area. The mast crop was incredible and deer are hitting it hard.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

It feels awesome out here's. Sun is shining but it's nice and cool out. 











The ridge I'm hunting funnels deer movement between two benches. I'm on the upper one and there are heavy trails on either side of the big oak I'm in. 

Smells woodsy out here, earthy. The rain from a few days ago moistened everything up. The breeze is real calm...what a day to be in deer country!


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

nice set.... good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got an adrenaline rush!

About 8 mins ago 4 big does came right down the trail that goes by my stand at 15 yards. They were all mature and between 120-150lbs, big does. I was ready bow in hand before the lead one got to me. No buck behind them tho unfortunately.

Still, I waited at the ready hoping one would be a few mins behind them. 5 mins later a hear commotion and see sunlight on brown hide from the area they came from!...hoping for a big boy! He was running! Ended up being a dink. Awesome midday movement though. Not one detected me in any way. 

Things are feeling RIGHT


----------



## huntny (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds awesome, you are getting me all fired up, i leave for kansas first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Might be a day or two from really breaking open, but you're definitely going to be here at the right time. Who wants to be done too quick anyway?:thumbs_up


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

great post lol


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds great so far Scott!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loving these updates dude!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea man. Send more pictures. You probably have 50+ guys on here sitting behind their desks waiting for your updates. Good that the deer are moving midday, keep your eyes peeled, those big boys love to sneak through places.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Best of luck man.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw my first buck over 100"!!! Big doe comes running by me panting. Im up and ready bow in hand, camera in other hand. I hear a buck grunting from where she came from!! He's 60 yards away and grunting every few steps. I get a video of him running by my tree mouth hangin open panting and grunting!! He was a medium 8 point, narrow but tall! 

There's a hot doe up on my ridge!!

This is sick!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Keep the pics coming. I'm in!! Good luck, bro!


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Nothing like a quiet relaxing afternoon sitting in the Kansas sun:thumbs_up


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

awesome... sounds like a great trip already!


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

This is driving me crazy. Sitting at my desk and can't think of anything other than Kansas Whitetails. Me and my Dad are coming up next week and hunting in Kiowa county. Hope they are going crazy. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Man I hate being at work lol this thread has got my heart racing and my palms sweaty...I can barely type lol 


Good luck Strutter...hope you stick a big one!


----------



## Sparky69 (Sep 10, 2004)

More More More From the ones setting at work. I know you can't shot one with the phone in your hand, but we need more.


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am sitting at my desk working and checking this thread every fifteen minutes. Dang I wish I was out there. Lets see a pic of that buck.


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

What part of Kansas you in? I'm here as well and we have seen no rutting activity at all.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

just had another 2 does run by a little bit up the hill to the south with a DIFFERENT basket 8 pointer grunting and chasing them 50 yards behind them!! Wow!!

I couldn't even get my camera up and ready in time!!

This is some hella action!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Leavenworth county obeRON


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Kinda interesting. Subscribed.

Good luck man.


----------



## sharky3811 (Aug 26, 2005)

Come on scotty!!!! Hold out for that BIG 10pt you've been dreaming of ..


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Just saw my first buck over 100"!!! Big doe comes running by me panting. Im up and ready bow in hand, camera in other hand. I hear a buck grunting from where she came from!! He's 60 yards away and grunting every few steps. I get a video of him running by my tree mouth hangin open panting and grunting!! He was a medium 8 point, narrow but tall!
> 
> There's a hot doe up on my ridge!!
> 
> This is sick!


 Awesome stuff right here. :thumbs_up


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

I love this thread every year.Makes me feel like Im right there with him.Keep it coming and good luck

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Another doe JUST came by 35 yards away up the hill; alone and meandering calmly. Never seen this much midday deer movement

Here is one of the 4 from earlier. It was the alpha doe, she was probably close to 150lbs dressed. She stopped and smelled my scent trail where I jumped across the deer trail. Even followed my trail down a few yards towards my tree smelling twigs I must have brushed walking by. Never alarmed, just curious, then went on her way following the other 3.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Very cool maan. Very cool.


----------



## Marc AM32 (Jul 10, 2009)

FS,

Dang man, it's been four hours send us a fix!!!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say how it took me to find the deer in this picture!



Fullstrutter said:


> Another doe JUST came by 35 yards away up the hill; alone and meandering calmly. Never seen this much midday deer movement
> 
> Here is one of the 4 from earlier. It was the alpha doe, she was probably close to 150lbs dressed. She stopped and smelled my scent trail where I jumped across the deer trail. Even followed my trail down a few yards towards my tree smelling twigs I must have brushed walking by. Never alarmed, just curious, then went on her way following the other 3.


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

how high up are you?


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

Broadhead looks huge in that pic... like one of those gobbler guillotines... hahahah. Awesome thread! The evening looks promising. Good luck!


----------



## Marc AM32 (Jul 10, 2009)

FS and the Board,

Sorry but I screwed up my first post and tried to deleate just learning. 

FS, send us a fix.

Thanks for the great day already in the woods.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Lexus im about 20 feet up. 

And whoa cool I didnt even see that my slicktrick was in that pic lol!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Fullstrutter, I too am in the tree right now. Had a doe go by a few minutes ago, but right now only thing going on is a big gray squirrel fussing at me on a limb beside me. Good luck man!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The woods really got busy @ 4 when I was in the stand yesterday. Keep those eyes open!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

FS, if you want to come to Lawrence and look at the college girls......I would be willing to let you buy me dinner..:tongue:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well its been over an hour and a half since that last doe moved thru and all quiet since then.

The shadows are starting to stretch...got about 90 mins of prime time left. I can't imagine I might actually see more deer!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

You better re set yor watch. :wink:

2.5 hours left.

I am just leavin for da woods.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah! You're right! I miscounted. Awesome, plenty more time to see mr big. 

And as for the girls...I already got a keeper :thumbs_up just got her a compound too last month!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Deer on the move!! Nice 8 cruising and making a scrape below me!!! Grunted him up the hill enough to get a couple of pics! 110" 8 and yet another different buck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice doe on the bench down below me feeding on acorns...woops make that two, just saw the second one as I was typing. I can hear them krunching hulls! Think the kruncher would call them uphill!? Lol


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

good luck man!


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

kill a big 1 for me i had to cancel my trip out west

good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow just passed up a big buck!! 140" tallllll azz 8! Came by at 35 yards up the hill. 12" G2's but a tight rack like 13" wide! Tried to get pics but not sure if they came out, it is last light. 

Awesome twilight encounter!!


----------



## Andrewat (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll be there Tuesday....and just for the record....I'd have filled my tag if that 140 had walked under me! But it'll be my first time in KS and that would have been my biggest. Hope you get a giant man. Sounds like we're timing our trip just right!!!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

TTT I can't wait to read what the next day will be like. I wish I could run that camera for you buddy!!!


----------



## Tow2500 (Nov 2, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Wired To Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad to hear the hunts off to a good start!!!


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

My buddy is in Franklin county and he had 4 bucks chasing that one hot doe today...Tagged out on a really high 8 on his first day. my other buddy just got into Jefferson county today....good luck to you, hope you get that monster.

I am heading for Iowa on Sunday.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow just passed up a big buck!! 140" tallllll azz 8! Came by at 35 yards up the hill. 12" G2's but a tight rack like 13" wide! Tried to get pics but not sure if they came out, it is last light.
> 
> Awesome twilight encounter!!


Unreal!!!!!! I can't wait to get in my stand tomorrow morning!!!!!!


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

Let's see the pics man


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

paradis1142 said:


> Let's see the pics man


Yeah come on man. I want to see!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a few pics from the days events that I didn't post through my phone. I had my camera on sports mode all day on accident so all pics were taken @ 3MP...lousy quality. I adjusted it so it will be on 14MP moving forward. 

Here is one of the does from right after first light:











There was a beautiful frost overnight and walking out from my first set, I had to take a couple pics of nature's finest: 




















Here is a picture of the big cornfield that sits on top of the ridge that I was hunting this evening: 










Here is the 110" clean 8 that I grunted up the ridge for a couple pics about an hour before last light.











Today was an amazing start to my hunt. All in, I lost count of the number of deer I saw but it was between 22-25. 10 were bucks, with 3 being button bucks. Had an awesome encounter at last light with one of the biggest bucks I've ever laid eyes on. He was at least 130", probably more. Came through right at last light like those big ones often do. The pics did not come out, too dark. 

I'm exhausted and going to hit the hay here in a bit. I'm heading back to the same set that I hunted from 11AM on today. I'll bet setting up there from dark to dark tomorrow. There is definitely a hot doe in the area with all the chasing activity I saw. Hoping the temps don't get too high and hoping the wind doesn't blow too hard. If I see 5 deer tomorrow I'll be happy with the conditions. 


All it takes is one...The One...to come by. I will make it count. 


See you in the morn!


Strutter


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking forward to reading updates while I wait for the big 10 I have been hearing about in my part tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shortbow (Jul 5, 2004)

Great thread, take more pictures if you can.....I know that is easier said than done.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like a great first day! Can't wait to here what is next  goodluck tomorrow


----------



## Tow2500 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck in the am


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

Hit me up in the morning. I am not going in until noon. Let me know what you see. Hitting a different farm tomorrow. Heading north sunday. Good luck.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward you to check back in.
Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

This morning's hunt should be a good one. Its cool out and the wind shouldn't start to pick up until late morning. Im going to set from dark to dark in the ridge stand I hunted yesterday afternoon. 

I forgot to mention something awesome about last night. Jim was hunting on the other side of the farm about 700 yards away. About a half hour before dark Jim had a 150" talll and narrow 3.5 year old 10 point come by and offer a chip shot at 18 yards! He passed him.

There are bigger deer on and around that farm and I'll be looking for one today! 

And tweet...hunting with a friend, not an outfitter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Have a good day, FS.

How much ground are you guys workin with?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Marty...you too. We have a little over 1000 acres spread across 4 props. 

Man alive is it beautiful back up on this oak ridge. Dawn broke, and with that, first shooting light about a half hour ago.

Yall want more pics huh? Ok I'll try!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Dude, I'm pissed. I went to bed with a cold coming on, skipping the woods today as coughing and deer hunting don't mix and tomorrow is our big prime-time rut all-day hunt, so I don't want to miss that. Saturday morning hunting shows suck, plus I have some paperwork to do 'cause I skipped a lot of work recently, so guess what??? 

IT"S ALL ABOUT YOU AND KEEPING US LIVE >>> LIVIN' THRU YA MAN!!! 

I'm refreshing every 15 minutes so I better see pics if I gotta sit home in my pajamas, BROTHA!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had an encounter with a 110" 3.5 year old! He came with 20 yards and I got a ton of pics with the Nikon but not the cell. 

Watched him destroy a sapling down on the bench below me in the binos. Then I grunted him up the hill in close. He made a scrape on the main trail to the south up the hill from me at 18 yards. 

Its feeling rutty


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

God i miss that area. Here is a buk killed by the owner Bill Fargason of scent tight blinds. 12 point with 11" drop in levenworth co 3 years ago. There up there. Go get yours strutter


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*helllo from the fam back in FL!*

Hi Full-Strutter from all of us! We enjoyed having Saturday morning coffee and reading through your posts from last night and (so far) this morning! Sounds like you are having a gr8 time. That 140 would have been one of the top 5 but I know you are looking for bigger especially this early in the hunt. Enjoy the day... MJ & K-man say good luck! Check 1 out..


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow awesome buck...what we're all looking for. 

Sunrise over the ridge!










There is a doe feeding on acorns about 50 yards away on my bench.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome to have friends like that. My buddy is in Illinois, SW of Peoria....6 farms between 50-600 acres each. Unfortunately I've missed the passed couple of sesons to my work overseas....I'll be back though. I'm staying connected through posts like your.THANKS!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Strutter, did you say you needed a buddy to go with ya next year?? LOL.. looks like a youre having a great hunt!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Omg there is a nice buck bedded 50 yards from my stand!!!!

I've watched him for the last 15 mins in the binos. He is 9 point in the 130's!!

Can you see him in this pic!?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

He just got up 5 mins ago, walked downhill, ate acorns for a few mins, thrashed a few saplings, and headed north down the ridge. The start of midday activity!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I can see him. Looks like your having a amazing trip. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

man this thread is awesome! I'm leaving for KS this afternoon, doing a solo DIY hunt on some walkin hunting properties in the southeast corner of the state. I've never done this before so I have no idea what to expect, but you have my blood pumping with all these deer sightings. I couldn't sleep at all last night, I might leave ASAP and just skip some of the last minute things I wanted to get done around the house. Good luck! I'll keep checking back to see how it's going.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Omg there is a nice buck bedded 50 yards from my stand!!!!
> 
> I've watched him for the last 15 mins in the binos. He is 9 point in the 130's!!
> 
> Can you see him in this pic!?


Yes. Nice!


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome encounter Scotty. Got your phone message. Had a nice 8 pt run by followed my two big coyotes. No shot though.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Its been balmy and breezy for a few hours now with no deer on their feet. Quite a difference from yesterdays midday activity. I've heard when you're in Kansas...if you dont like the weather, wait 5 minutes and it'll probably change. I've been hoping the wind would die down, but weather.com suggests otherwise for the rest of the day. It's upper 50's out with wind out of the SSE-ish. It is beautiful out no doubt, but too warm and windy for the rut action I seek.

I've been up on stand for over 7 hours since I got in before first light. Another 4 and change to go. Regardless of the weather, I'll be staking out rut funnels all day every day until the monster buck I'm waiting for comes by. 

He _will_ come by.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Kansas+patience = monster buck


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

It's been slow for us in Eastern Ks (Unit 11/19). Hoping it picks up some next week. Looks hot early in the week, cooling off by Wednesday.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Things sound a lot different where you are, we have 40 mph gusts here and the deer just aren't moving much.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally! Deer up on their feet. 4 of em. Down below me eating acorns. All does and skippers. Jim's in same stand he hunted last night. He had a lone doe come by him about ten mins ago. Looking forward to another buck encounter before last light!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont know how windy it is where u are but in great bend it is brutal.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

scrub1 said:


> I dont know how windy it is where u are but in great bend it is brutal.


Yes it is.

Do you have vermont tags on vehicle?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Its pretty windy here steady 18-22mph. But the ridge that rises to the south of me blocks a good percentage of it. Jim's got chasing 100 yards away through the woods!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Testing...are my posts actually posting?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Testing...are my posts actually posting?


Yeah they are. Atleast I can see them

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

im seeing them!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

That's weird because I got an email with a quote from crc547 below:

---Quote (Originally by crc547)---
Anybody here from this guy ? Curious how he made out.
---End Quote---

Then another email with you quoting him and then saying this:

I was wondering the same thing. He had everyone all excited and hasn't updated.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


So I was wondering if my posts were actually posting or not because I've updated a few times throughout the afternoon. Its been pretty slow tho. Didn't see a deer for like 6 hours from 11-5 when those does I posted about showed up. 

They moved off about 5 mins ago.


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sitting in a stand in Texas and I'm getting them..


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Big buck down below me!! Looks like a tall 10. **** im shaking right now. Grunting and snort wheezed trying to get him up hill he is making a scrape down below I can hear him raking leaves and I see rooster tails of dirt flying 10 feet behind him!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Big buck down below me!! Looks like a tall 10. **** im shaking right now. Grunting and snort wheezed trying to get him up hill he is making a scrape down below I can hear him raking leaves and I see rooster tails of diets flying 10 feet behind him!


Sweet!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Dangit he moved off to the east. If he wasn't a dominant buck wow I can't wait to see who is. He was uninterested in checking out the snort wheeze and grunts, although he did aggressively rip a scrape open after I snortwheezed him.

Definite 140 class 10 with 4" G4's


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Big buck down below me!! Looks like a tall 10. **** im shaking right now. Grunting and snort wheezed trying to get him up hill he is making a scrape down below I can hear him raking leaves and I see rooster tails of dirt flying 10 feet behind him!


This is unreal!!! I just told my wife I need to go hunt Kansas.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Any pics from today's hunting ?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey man I have to ask what device you are using to update from the tree?? Its hard to use a touchscreen because of gloves!

Sounds like your hunt has been awesome so far. Any video footage ?!!?!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Today was an interesting day in the Kansas Deer woods. It was warm and windy...and midday activity, or lack thereof, demonstrated it. However, I saw good movement in the morning and in the evening. The November rut is definitely starting to heat up. With the condition as they were, I should not have seen 13 deer today. But I did, and 3 of them were over 110", two were over 130". 

Smokecity...my smartphone is the new Windows Phone, an LG Quantum with a slide out QWERTY keypad. Essential for typing texts, emails, or posts. 


Here are some of the pictures that I took with the Nikon today!


The 110"er that I grunted up the ridge right after first light: 































Here is the buck that came in and bedded down behind my stand. One minute there was no deer there, the next time I looked, there he was! Came in quiet with the wind. It was an awesome experience and I have him on my desktop background now. It was just awesome to watch him laying there, looking downhill with the wind in his face. He was chewing his cud, cleaning his coat, and scratching his back with his long tines! 































This pic is after he had gotten up. He laid down for about 20 mins resting. Then he went down the hill, ate acorns for about 3 mins, beat up a couple saplings, and headed north down the ridge.











This guy came down the ridge from above me around noon or 1PM. He did the same thing yesterday. They are normally a crespescular animal, active around twilight...but the moon phase got him moving around in the middle of the day! Cool stuff. 











This is the first year that I have used a hunter safety system and I felt invincible in the thing!! Really loved hunting in it and will never look back












Sunset across the NE Kansas landscape left me staring in awe. It was another awesome day in the deer woods.












After two days, I've seen over 25 deer and 14 different bucks. Three were button bucks, but 3 were also gross P&Y. I could not be more ecstatic about how my hunt has opened. Tomorrow I will be heading back to the same stand that I hunted 11.5 hours in straight today. It is too good back there, and any SE, S, or SW wind hunts it to perfection. I've been religious about scent control and have not been detected by even one deer. I absolutely have to keep hunting that stand...while the wind is right. It is amazing. 


Hunt day 2 out of 10.5 has come to an end and it is time for this tired hunter to hit the hay. I very well may hunt dark to dark again tomorrow up on the ridge. I've seen 10 different bucks there in 1.5 days!!! That blows my mind. 


The giant I am looking to rendezvous with is living on borrowed time.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice man. Its amazing how sitting can take its toll on ya.

Dark to dark especially but hey it comes once per year right? Good luck tomorrow man


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

PHENOMENAL thread, Scott. You are some kind of professional! Hopefully you're asleep or headed that way soon. You've got a long day ahead of you tomorrow, and man will it be great!

I'll be dropping in to see how things are going for you. Good luck!

- Brian


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great thread and good luck


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Do you have vermont tags on vehicle?


I have Maine tags,the vermont truck is with us also.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the great updates! Those dark to dark sits will wear on you, but the reward will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck this morning bud. Its a perfect morning down here.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Man...I am about as excited as you are! 

Good luck today! I'll be watching it all day!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I could be out this morning but I'm at work :sad: I'm hoping to make it out tonight but its gonna be warm.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

scrub1 said:


> I have Maine tags,the vermont truck is with us also.


I heard you had an unwanted visitor yest?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

6 deer so far. 2 before shooting lighgt but I could see in binos they were does. Then 4 just came through 3 does getting pushed by a small 5 pointer. I can hear him chasing them around behind me 60 yards or so. They all came across lower bench below me heading east. Wind is true SW.

I should add that I had a stroke of bad luck hit me last night. Woke up around midnight feeling like something was wrong. Got some water and tried to go back to sleep. For 3 hours I tossed and turned with chills then sweats. At 3:30 I made a dash for the bathroom and prayed to the porcelain Gods. Dont mean to be unpleasant but man it was rough. I got up little over an hour later and took a shower hoping it would make me feel better. I was and still am real achy and sadly feeling pretty lousy. Not sure if it's food poisoning from din last night or a stomach bug. 

But I made it out here and I'm gonna ride it out. Not going to let it deter my quest. Its just weird because there were no symptoms at all then during the night it came on strong. Hopefully the worst is over. 

As I was typing the above 3 more does came from the west but angled into my wind. First deer that have busted me up here. They went back they way they came but didn't blow.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep it up Man!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> I heard you had an unwanted visitor yest?


I had to call the game warden because my doe tag vanished after i had filled it out. He was really good about it. He gave me a carcass tag so i could take it over to larned for processing.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

scrub1 said:


> I had to call the game warden because my doe tag vanished after i had filled it out. He was really good about it. He gave me a carcass tag so i could take it over to larned for processing.



Lol.........I heard they had to ask someone to leave property?


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> Lol.........I heard they had to ask someone to leave property?


The sherriff came by because an old guy was looking for phossils, that must be the visitor you are referring to


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

scrub1 said:


> The sherriff came by because an old guy was looking for phossils, that must be the visitor you are referring to


Yeah that was him.....lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow some awesome encounters over the last half hour. Had a small 7 come in from the west. Then while he was in front of me a 4 or 5 and a doe came in from the east. The 7 charged the doe and she took off running. Then the two bucks squared off with their ears pinned back and backs bristled! I had the camera ready and they started fighting about 60 yards from my tree and I got it on video! Its a lil shaky haha but it was awesome. 

They've all meandered off, never knowing I was here.


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

Post that video!!! I living this hunt with you except the hard part of sitting in the stand for hours, (and the thrill of getting to finally fulfill your quest!) Looking forward to the rest!!


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Will need to wait until I get home to post the video, its on my digital cam. I've never actually uploaded a video to photobucket...any quick tips?

Not sure when im going to head out. The activity is keeping me in the stand even though i dont feel very well, really achy.

The 5 just came back through


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Basket 8, 70", he just walked directly under my stand 2 feet by the tree...same trail the 5 took fifteen mins ago


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like your having a amazing morning. Goodluck! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hang in there...hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

anything else?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well guys I sat as long as I could before my body was just hurting/acheing too much. Plus I hadn't seen any deer in an hour and it was warming up fast. So I called it and made the trek out with all my gear up the ridge. 

Im back home now and exhausted. I really want to hunt this afternoon but not sure I can do it. With the warmest temps during the time I'm here predicted for this afternoon, I'm not going to be missing too much I hope. 

I may get out for a couple hours of last light or I may just relax and recharge. Its going to be time to get serious over the next few days and I want to be fresh, physically and mentally. I didn't sleep at all last night.

Will be getting some pics from this morn up (and video if I can figure out how to do it)

This sucks! I'd rather be hunting.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

Take a break and get some sleep it will get you charged up and you will feel better physically and mentally. Thanks for the awsome posts this is addicting!


----------



## Bill S. (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck Fullstrutter, I remember this thread from last year! Hope you get another good one.


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are in that bad of shape, I'd recharge. The next week looks like it should be awesome and I don't think you will want to miss it. Weather cooling toward middle of week. Loving this thread and hope you get a big one!!


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

One afternoon off will deff. help you make it through next week easier no doubt.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Best call you can make...chug some Nyquil and call it a day.


----------



## casador81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rest up buddy. Take some Airborne and you'll be good to go.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, rest this evening and be ready to go in the morning. You won't regret it.


----------



## sharky3811 (Aug 26, 2005)

that stinks scotty !! the same thing happened to me tuesday I went to bed and all was fine I woke up at 230 not shore if I had to vomit vomit or drop a number 2 . the vomit WON over quite strongly .but that was the end of the stomach problems .I did not have much for an appetite for the next 3 days nor did I feel very good , but luckily the good lord gave us excedrin. It takes away the pain and give you tons of energy ..... I usually up the dosage ....hope you feel better bud..
P.S it's been going around down here in southwest florida


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

sharky3811 said:


> that stinks scotty !! the same thing happened to me tuesday I went to bed and all was fine I woke up at 230 not shore if I had to vomit vomit or drop a number 2 . the vomit WON over quite strongly .but that was the end of the stomach problems .I did not have much for an appetite for the next 3 days nor did I feel very good , but luckily the good lord gave us excedrin. It takes away the pain and give you tons of energy ..... I usually up the dosage ....hope you feel better bud..
> P.S it's been going around down here in southwest florida


You both sound like you have what i woke up with this morning. And if you do, well my friend you are a diehard. Ive had aches and chills all day with a headache and i cant keep anything down. Rest up because if you really are sick you need to be out wendsday morning for sure.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright boys...thanks for the words of encouragement...but this ain't happening! There ain't no way I'm not going out 2nite! I just slept an hour on the couch watching the Cheifs get their butt kicked. I'd like to say thats why I fell asleep but my body was wrecked. After the sleep though, I do feel a little better. 

I will not get my encounter with a Kansas stud buck on the couch. I just can't rationalize sitting at home. Gonna hit the property/set where I killed my buck last year. I haven't ever hunted it in the evening. I'll go in light and and take it easy. 

I'm the hell outta here....going hunting!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hell yeah. Chin up stud. Go get your buck


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

Best of luck to you! This is undoubtedly my all time favorite thread on here. You do a great job of making us all feel as if we are in the tree with you! I look forward to seeing your next update.


----------



## RayJax (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck! I started following your trip at work on Thursday and have continued to check in every few hours.

Hope you feel better and continue to have an amazing time.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright guys, it's game on. I'm back in the tree and feel great that I'm in the woods and not at home. Still only about 50% but hopefully I'll be back to all systems go in the morning. 











Mission: Kill a Kansas Giant, has been reengaged.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck bro, love following the thread!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

That a boy!! Keep us updated.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea, go man. Sleep when it's dark...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

There ya go! I thought you was starting to be a pansy! I'm kidding ;-) it sucks when you don't feel up to par.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Your determination, patience, desire, and drive are amazing. I wish the new world record walks under you - you deserve that! Thank you for taking us all with you!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Your determination, patience, desire, and drive are amazing. I wish the new world record walks under you - you deserve that! Thank you for taking us all with you!


I don't, I hope the new world record walks under me. But I doubt the world record is in Ks anyhow, probly in IL or OH.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I don't, I hope the new world record walks under me. But I doubt the world record is in Ks anyhow, probly in IL or OH.


Oh.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

No deer moving yet but I just started hearing something coming down off the hill. There's a flock of hens moving by in a field off to the west. 

Crunch time is approaching.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Three pretty does just worked their way down the ridge and are now feeding in the grass field in front of me.


----------



## casador81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Atta boy! I hope one of those does are in estrus.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Get to Feelin better, so you can keep on Huntin!


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Goodluck...


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

good luck and wait to read tomorrow!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Goodluck tomorrow strut


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the good luck wishes. Its gonna be a warm day with a less than favorable mostly east wind.

I was too beat to download pics from today but no bucks over 100".

Ill be at it again in the morn no doubt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck, the big boys were cruising big time tonight around here especiay at dusk. It's about to pick up for the big boys I think.


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

ok just read all 10 pages to get caught up, loved the ride last year. Good luck and feel better


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking forward to tomorrow's hunt... I'll be stuck in class all day, but I will be checking in on you... 

Be prepared to slam a big one, even if it is early on in the hunt!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright guys, first shooting light was about 15 mins ago. Bumped a few does on the way in but thats inevitable unfortunately. 

A flock of 15 hens is roosted up the hill 100 yards. They came thru last night and heard them all fly up cackling. They've just started soft tree yelps. 

Its primetime.


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck Scotty!!!! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck Bud!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Get Er Done as me old friend Larry the Cable Guy would say. Good Luck Strutter.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Sloooooooow morning; no deer moving. Anyone else hunting Kansas this morn seeing little to no deer movement?

Going to switch stands back to my ridge stand in a half hour or so. I've never not seen a deer in this stand!


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Sloooooooow morning; no deer moving. Anyone else hunting Kansas this morn seeing little to no deer movement?
> 
> Going to switch stands back to my ridge stand in a half hour or so. I've never not seen a deer in this stand!


I didn't see a single deer yesterday. Weather was perfect. I'm hunting near Pratt.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had 4 rutting bucks harassing does all morning and a nice 150 cruising that had he turned broadside I probably would have shot. It's cooling off and just feels right today. Ne Kansas


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck man! You're keeping me going on my all-dayer here in NE IL. Haven't seen a deer all year, and my lousy streak continues so far today...


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Checking in on you. I'm in the tree right now too, things are slow and its hot and sunny here.
Doe bedded beside me has got up and flipped over twice in the last 2 hours, probably to keep from burning!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

The rain is coming to NE KS... I bet it will improve out there after all those deer get a good washing :wink:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Fullstrutter, my son woke us up at 1:00am Sunday morning saying he had to vomit but couldn't. Well, he threw up 4 times from 6-10:30am Sunday. He looked like hammered poo! My vaca starts Wednesday, I better not get that crap!

Way to hang in there!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hunted all weekend, only buck that came in range ate it. Sat bout was blown out of the stand. . Sun I got sunburnt. But the buck tag filled time to thin the herd. .good luck I'm hoping by wed after the train the deer erl start chasing did not se any talking our chafing our tending from any size buck so few more days round here at least


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Updates! haha


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Sup guys! Alright this morning was slow. Did end up seeing a small fork, the same one I've seen from that set a few times now. In fact, I know him so well that I guarantee he would score 37 6/8" gross green. That being said, that was it for this morning.

I got down around 9:30 and moved to the big farm. Was set up around 10:15 and have been here for a bit over an hour now. Nothing so far. It does feel like the essence of November deer hunting day - cloudy, light breeze, leaves fluttering to the ground. Its still cool out too, believe the high today is around 60 so not terrible but not great. 

The rain is definitely coming...only a couple hours away now. 70-80% chance of straight rain weather.com says...not even showers. I've got my raingear and I'm prepared for it. I'll be here until dark. The rain may inhibit my ability to post updates but I'll see what I can do. 

Hoping I start seeing some deer, it was lonely this morning lol. Although I guess it doesn't matter if one one deer comes by if it's the one I've been waiting for. 

Tomorrow is going to be another day of rain rain rain. The wind will be a deer killing wind out of the north though so that's a plus. Just grinding out the first part of the hunt. It is often warmer and lower chance of mature buck sightings. But thats all going to be changing here starting Wednesday. Clear, cold, and a NW wind. 

The 4.5's and older will start making mistakes..


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a pic of the field road through the property that I take to access the back ridge stand. 










It's noon here and should be getting some midday activity here shortly I'm hoping.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

That picture deffinatly looks like rain.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good luck man! Keep us posted


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

good luck not hunting kansas myself this year so living it thru you


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

They are saying _alot _of rain...hope you packed your snorkle


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Headed out to sit til dark looking for that elusive Mr. Bone Head, I'll text ya...

IN out.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got in my stand an hour ago, had a DR. appointment this morning. Got my decoy out, hoping the deer will get on their feet before the rain hits. Nothing moving yet.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in Leavenworth County.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Starting to rain in Morris county. Better get ready it's coming.Sat till 11:30 8does and 2 small bucks all before 8 nothing after. Slow morning here. Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Luck...don't let your electronics get wet! I need my update fixes!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck from CT, man! Glad to see you made the trip again this year. I look forward to seeing the monster you take THIS year!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. And Kevin link my thread up on ctf for me will ya? 

Yeah I'm not really looking forward to the rain lol but I killed my buck last year in a pouring rain so bring it on! Whatever it takes to get a big one in range. If a giant comes in range he is a goner...never been more confident with my bow.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Strutter what bow do you shoot ?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

In my sig...SB XT @ 71lbs, 420 grain beman camo hunter ICS400 arrow wrapped and with tiger blazer vanes. Trufire hurricane release and slick tricks.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Tall narrow 8 on the move!!! 120"er

What a welcome sight!!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Fullstrutter,

I know you are aiming to kil a 160+ buck. Do you have particular bucks in mind from trail cam picks or are you just hoping to catch a random monster? Whats the biggest that has been taken/seen on the properties that you are hunting on?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

No particular bucks in mind and we dont run much for trail cams. We hunt traveling deer in rut funnels/farms. Although there are resident does on the props, most often the bucks that we target are cruising connecting finger ridges during the rut. 

The set I was in the morning...that prop has given up a 140 a 155 (mine last year) a 160 and a 186 with other giants seen but not killed.

The farm I'm hunting right now which is the ridge stand I've hunted a bunch this week...here's whats been seen while hunting or scouting, but none ever killed on this farm. A 145 (I saw it last year) a 155 we got tc pics of last year, a 170 10 point Jim had a couple encounters with 2 years ago, a 175 seen glassing in August, and a couple other 180-200" bucks Jim and his brother have seen while hunting this prop. 

There is a definite reason my standards are so high. The genetics in these areas coupled with low pressure and I have a truly solid chance at a world class deer.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pooring here in central kansas, whats it doing where u are strutter


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I really respect you and those like you who can pass up the smaller bucks and wait on a big old hog. Not me... I can pass up the 90-120"s for the first couple of weeks but as that temp starts dropping and numbers of hours in the woods starts stacking up, my standards take a nose-dive  ...before long it will be 20 degrees outside and I'll be hooking up my release on a forky :embara:


----------



## rabidrazorbacks (Mar 3, 2008)

UPDATES!!! I need updates! I can't be unproductive at work without updates!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

ks_kiwi said:


> I really respect you and those like you who can pass up the smaller bucks and wait on a big old hog. Not me... I can pass up the 90-120"s for the first couple of weeks but as that temp starts dropping and numbers of hours in the woods starts stacking up, my standards take a nose-dive  ...before long it will be 20 degrees outside and I'll be hooking up my release on a forky :embara:


Oh now paitence, paitence my friend. If it comes down to you thinking ud shoot a forky maybe take the first ol doe that comes along. The forky could be a shooter in a few years. (This is just advice, not telling anyone what they should shoot)


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

KS Kiwi, you're funny. I've put a couple nice bucks down and i so wanted to shoot a forky this weekend that kept taunting me. He gave me so many great shot opportunities, but luckily spooked before i caved in. 

Good luck Fullstrutter, i love this thread. Thought of you this weekend when traveling to KC. All the wooded hills near the Legends area remind me of your hunting pics.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had a possible shooter buck run by my stand 20 mins ago! 140"+ and at least a 9! Couldnt grunt or snortwheeze him in he looked like he was chasing a doe but never saw her. 

Then he chased her by my stand again a couple mins later! She came by close but he was back 60 yards away again. Awesome!!

Been raining for about 45 mins now. It just slowed up enough to type this!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like your having a good evening. Goodluck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad things are picking up to the north, slooow here.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hoping they come back thru. It was all out mayhem both times I seen him full on sprinting chasing. But never close enough to asses much. It was through brush at a formidable distance and I was only looking for headgear of which I only caught glimpses of thru the brush. Saw plenty of points though


----------



## 199NT (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you feel guilty hunting my stands and Im stuck at work!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had a possible shooter buck run by my stand 20 mins ago! 140"+ and at least a 9! Couldnt grunt or snortwheeze him in he looked like he was chasing a doe but never saw her.
> 
> Then he chased her by my stand again a couple mins later! She came by close but he was back 60 yards away again. Awesome!!
> 
> Been raining for about 45 mins now. It just slowed up enough to type this!


Living vicariously....


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Was that a Jimmy sighting? I think it was! 

So the evening ended uneventfully with no more sightings. I stood in the rain with the bow at the ready in case a bruiser same slinking thru in the rain. No dice. 

I'm just gonna keep putting my time in on the stand. The hunt is about 35% over and there is still plenty of time left. The going is about to start getting really good. 

We're headed to Papa Bob's BBQ for din right now!!!

Damnit Papa Bob's is closed! Ok Jimmy said we're going to an even better place now called Gates & Sons in KC. Anyone ever heard of it!?


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

It's called Gates BBQ. It's one of the originals and known as one of the best.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

You're right KSmallards, Jim really thought it was Gates and Son's for some reason, maybe it used to be? 

Regardless, it was awesome BBQ!! Amazing smokey flavor and texture. I got a short side of spare ribs and Jim got an order of smoked sausage. We got some baked beans and a side of fries to share. Wow what a meal! I could barely walk to the truck I was so full, couldn't stop eating. Nearly fell into a food coma on the ride home lol. Glad I got to experience that, Jim had been telling me about it for 2 years now. We didn't end up making it to KC bbq last year because we we're always busy. 

At any rate, today was a good day of some long hunting hours. I was still a little weakened from being sick and was probably back to about 80%. This morning had awesome hunting written all over it. It was November 7 and that is a legendary day in the deer woods every year. Bill Winke says it's the number one day of the Midwestern rut, year in and year out. Of course, weather plays a large part. 

It was cloudy and cool, not cold enough though at 42 degrees. Thought I would see more, but only one small buck I grunted in nice and tight





















My second sit of the day resulted in 3 different deer sightings, including 2 solid bucks. The first deer was about a 120" 8 that cruised through. Then I saw a deer running down on the bench below me and reached for the binos. When I got them up and looked ahead to where I thought the deer might be, it had turned right uphill towards me. It is really thick up on this ridge. I can really only see about 50-90 yards in all directions around me. Some directions its really thick and there are still a lot of leaves on the trees so it's hard to see. Couple that with all the leaves on the ground and it looks like one big tree/leave clusterfugg. 

All of a sudden a brown deer part materializes out of the leaves and I snap the binos up. I'm always immediately looking for headgear only...and I saw some solid antlers on this deer! It was only bits and pieces but what I saw were two glimpes as he ran through two small openings. As I mentioned earlier, it looked like more than an 8, but not necessarily a 10, so I thought maybe a 9. He was tall too so my first instinct was possible shooter looks like 140" or better. Like Jim said later on this evening, he could definitely have been a 150-160" with how quickly I saw him. 

So he dissappears. He was running. But not flagging. I texted Jim immediately and told him briefly what I witnessed and I said it looked like he was chasing a doe, the body language looked excited, not alarmed. I have my bow in my hand waiting hopeing he runs her back through if that's what was going on. Now it's raining and I have my hood on. It's been raining for like an hour at this point. 

I happen to glance to my left/behind me and see a big doe within 30 yards! She came out of nowhere, the woods are super noisy with rain. Within a second of seeing her, she takes off running looking to the left back towards where I saw the big buck minutes earlier. She flags briefly and takes off hauling azz. It's then that I see the big buck again running parallel to her about 40 yards to her left herding her along the ridge to keep her from running downhill. They dissappear out of sight at full sprint. I stand with bow in hand watching in every direction for another 90 minutes until dark. Was hoping they would come back through, but alas, they did not. 


Here are a few pics from yesterday morning and afternoon. I was really whooped last night and passed out early. 
























Northeast Kansas is a beautiful landscape












Fall glory












The does that came down off the ridge right before dusk













Tomorrow is going to be a rough day of hunting. Rain all day long and thunder and lightening. Also, looking like a lousy SE/E/NE wind again until early afternoon. Then it finally makes the switch to N and then to NW towards evening. We are going to get up at the usual time and asses the weather and make a plan. I have high quality raingear and was bone dry in the rain this afternoon. 

Last year I killed my 150 class 8 in the pouring rain, rattling him in 20 minutes after first light. Someone said on my thread last year..."Strutter...I bet your rainy day success goes way up in the coming years!". I will hunt in any condition God can throw across the Midwest if it is at all within the realm of sanity. If it is lightening and thundering and pouring...well the deer aren't going to be moving much I doubt and that could definitely be dangerous and unadvised. 


We will see, but if at all possible I will be out there putting my time in hunting for my dream buck. I have 6.5 days of hunting left and that is more than a lot of midwest outfitted hunts. I've already had an amazing hunt and have experienced some awesome chasing and whitetail behavior. I'm 4 days deeper into the Kansas rut and it promises to get better with every passing day. 


One more day of tough conditions and then the weather turns to big buck killing time. I will be out in a deer stand, ready and waiting patiently.


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Best of luck to you bud! I'm still keeping up with you.... After this year, I will be in the Mid-West every year, if it hair-lips the Pope...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great recap! You've got awesome motivation and more often then not this is what seperates the the successful hunters from the the not so successful hunters.
Since I'm not using it I'll send my mojo to you and Smokecity.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## csagen (Jun 14, 2011)

this is by far the best thread on AT!! I'm in Manhattan KS and wish I was in your seat! good luck! also how do I subscribe?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck bud


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

What's the morning like strutter, I've got a goose egg so far in NE IN.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 2, 2008)

How's the morning going Strutter?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool, light breeze out of the NNE, in a new set on the same farm as my ridge stand. 

Its sprinkling so I can't use the phone much. Going to rain harder mid morning then diminish off by early afternoon. A cold front is moving in, deer should be on their feet.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Cool, light breeze out of the NNE, in a new set on the same farm as my ridge stand.
> 
> Its sprinkling so I can't use the phone much. Going to rain harder mid morning then diminish off by early afternoon. A cold front is moving in, deer should be on their feet.


:thumbs_up


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

My dad hunts the missouri side and he said he seen 3 mature bucks chasing does yesterday at 5p.m. its gettin good man.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Man strut I love the pic of that buck with the shadow of his rack and ear on the tree... Awesome!

I have no doubt your gonna get it done!! I'd bet it happens in the rain!

Stay dry!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck again Today!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Love this thread. I have to look at it everytime I get on. I cant believe your motivation to get one, I get so tired after half an all day sit, I couldnt imagine doing 11. Youre the man. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are a few views to the front right, the left, and the back of my stand towards the field. A ridge rises in front of the stand and the beaten down trail is 15 yards in front of my stand at the base of the hill.




























The rain stopped but my gloves got soaked so I had to take them off. My hands are freezing, no backup. Will try to keep them warm under some layers on my body. 

Strutter out


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

You should get some good movement now. What is the temp?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Lexus423 said:


> You should get some good movement now. What is the temp?


It's around 45 right now. Hope you get some movement soon strutter.


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice! Bre glad you arent in Connecticut. Supposed to hit 70 today, great weather but not hunting weather.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice! All i get to see here in Alabama is planted pines. Good luck.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree Lexus423. I had originally taken the two days off but decided to go to work. I will probably take friday and monday off instead now. Good luck Scotty...


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I think tonight is your night....If that rain and wind holds off, you should have a lot of deer moving around you. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I really hope 2nite is the night because this morning I didn't see a single deer, got poured on, and my hands froze! Stupid me forgot to pack both my hand mitt waist thingy and also my winter saddlecloth (waterproof) gloves. Either one would have saved my hands. 

I'm back at hunt camp right now. Needed a 4 pack of Quaker fruit and cream oatmeal to warm the soul and needed to dry my under layers. They would have been protected by my raingear, but I had to put my hands under my outer layers to keep them protected from the elements and water got in! Lame, I know. I at least tried to time it during the 11-12 timeframe when I have seen the least deer movement all week out of any one hour timeframe. 

Anyways, I'm about to mobilize back out. Going to go back to the big ridge farm, not sure which stand yet. I'll update once I'm back in the woods in about a half hour.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Tomorrow morning should be really good if the wind does not blow really hard. Seen a mature buck cruising in the timber at 12:30 p.m. on Sunday.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had a 4 point buck come through, first deer of the day! He worked a licking branch of a scrape right in front of me on the main trail! Then he came within 8 yards of the stand. Awesome. Coulda killed him at any moment if it was a big one!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 2, 2008)

How you like that camera? Been debating about picking one up. Looks like it takes some very good pics from the ones you posted the other day.


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures man. If you dont mind at some point today showing us what your stand set up looks like. You seem like you are in relative comfort all day...when I sometimes struggle to be comfortable for a few hours. I think some of us would like to see how the stand is set up, how you hang all of your equipment..etc


----------



## 199NT (Oct 15, 2011)

Scott show the guys the stand and the steps. If you find the right funnel no need to move stands and they will last ten years.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeez....it's only been a little over an hour since the last update and I feel like it's been half a day! Edge of my seat I guess?

Come on big buck!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

There is either some serious action going on or the lack of sleep finally caught up with him.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

You're a trooper fullstruter!! I love the fact your willing to sit all day and in any weather. You deserve the biggest!


----------



## bigbuck#1 (Aug 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Fullstrutter you should be working for me at bowhuntingroad.com. We should talk after you get back. I'll contact you. I love your enthusiasm. Get R Dun.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it's raining and drizzling where he is hunting. I doubt he can update too much without ruining his phone.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah its raining crazy here...hope it turns to snow soon! Makes for a good morning hunt!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I think we have had probably close to 2.5" of rain the last 2 days. It just won't quit. Oh, well, my vaca starts tomorrow and forecast is looking good, except for some more wind.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! It happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just shot a Kansas bruiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


In the midst of an all day hunt in lousy weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watched him thrash a giant 10" cedar for a minute 20 yards from my stand then blow out a huge scrape and pee in it right at the base of the tree. He is a typical 12 and I think he has junk on one base or a split brow tine. 

Definite 150"+!!!


I'm not positive on where I hit him though, that's the crappy news. WICKED THICK BRUSH...had one window. He was quartering away and I had what I thought was a solid window to shoot through. Only 15 yards away but hit a 1/2" limb that I never saw and freakin deflected back!!!!!!! Saw the nockturnal hit him back and heard somewhat of a "quite" sounding thwack when it hit him. Slick trick mag's 1 1/8".

Thick brush. Monster buck cruising through the rut funnel and came by behind my stand at 10 yards. Tough shot angles and thick behind the stand. Smart mofo cruising the thick stuff. 


I'm feeling nervous and apprehensive right now. I wish I knew better where I hit him. I think it was back a good bit, but he was quartering away. It may have been too low though and just a low, back shot. It was really thick and he took off directly away with all thick brush between us so I couldn't see placement. 

We are definitely going to give him over night. It has not been raining since I shot so if there is any blood we should be able to find it. Hopefully it doesn't rain too much tonight if at all. I marked him really well from the tree and know the exact direction he went. 

I think it's 50/50 right now that it was a fatal hit. Depends on how high it was. If it was high enough it should be a fatal quartering away up through the paunch and into liver. If it was too low it should be nonfatal and the sign should tell the story. Also a variable is whether the deflection altered the angle of the arrow and whether it was a true quartering away entry or not. 

He ran/trotted about 40-50 yards and then walked away. It could be either gut shot behavior or "what the hell just happened I'm ok" behavior. I marked his path of travel and hwaked him until out of sight. 


I'm very dissappointed that my arrow hit a dang limb. I later determined it to be about 5 yards from him. 


Going to be a long night! The sign will tell the tale and we will be grid searching if we can't find any. Let's hope for the best. Thanks for all the good luck wishes so far, but I could really use some more now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha wow!! Just like last year! Good luck man!!


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck in the a.m.,....long night for us ALL!! Doing the best thing,..


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck man! I'm pullin' for you!


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Good luck.Hope you find him

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck. don"t forget to take a roll of toilet paper to mark the blood trail. hope you find him.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good Luck! Sounds like a toad! We are all pulling for ya!


----------



## Montezumasdaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

If it's gonna rain have you thought about going out tonight? I hate to see a good blood trail taken away by the rain but I also understand why you have to wait. Track slowly and keep a close eye ahead with a light looking around. I'm sure you'll make the right decision, nice job and good luck when you do get back out. Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh man i hope you find him. Did you find your arrow, did it smell as if you hit guts?


----------



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck!!! I'm sure all your hard work will pay off!


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope you find him and he is everything that you think and more!!!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck Strut....better to give him time than push him. Hopefully the rain gods will stay away. Ready for pics


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

man!!!! Go get him!!!!! At least track him a little ways tonight. Just go slow real slow. Be quite and find that sucker. OR wait. I guess since no one was there to see it only you can tell what to do next. Like MUZZYGUY said, smell that arrow before you let him lay overnight. Good luck man, I'll be prayin for you. I won't have any fingernails tomorrow!


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck! You've hunted hard and deserve to find that buck. Definetly pulling for ya man.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck man we are all pulling for you!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good luck Brother! Deer are tough but as long as you give them time on a mildly Faital shot then your chances of finding him are much greater!!! 

Cant wait to see pics


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If it's guts you won't have much for blood anyway. You did the right thing backing out he will need time, even if it's a liver hit. I have heard up to 24 hours on liver hits. Again good luck and take your time!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 2, 2008)

Dang now Im all excited and wont be able to sleep... Good luck with the search in the morning. Post up some pics in the morning.


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to ya!! Hope you post his pic on here tomorrow!!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Popcorn!! I need popcorn!!!

!:happy1:

Oh there it is, I can't stand the suspense!!!!

:behindsof


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Luck Man. I was busy all day and have not been able to follow the thread. The last post I read was last night before you went for BBQ...so I had a lot of catching up to do right now. WOW, your journey has certainly changed since last night. Once again good luck.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Good luck! Now I get to drain my phone checking this thread every 3 minutes tomorrow!


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

good luck man!!! wait to hear from you in the morning!


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck bud hope you get him!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

The way you describe his reaction definitely sounds like guts if he is hit. You are doing the right thing waiting. He may lay down within 75 yards so don't push it. Hopefully you will have blood and find him. You didn't say anything about the arrow. Did you find the arrow and check it for sign?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

good luck - I'l be checking in all day tomorrow....

Joe


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope You Find Him!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

good luck...subscribed.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahahahaha. I knew you would get a giant. Some people may call it luck. I say that you made your own luck by being in the right place ALL DAY for days. I for one am happy to see your persistence and positive mental attitude pay off. Best of luck on your recovery.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck bud! Ive been quietly watching from the start, and Im definitely rooting for you! My season is a DUD, so Im trying my best to live vicariously through yours! Cant wait to see the pics of you holding him up in the morning!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good Luck, I hope you find him. You did the right thing by backing out and giving him over night


----------



## RayJax (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck in the morning. I can't wait to check tomorrow and see the good news post with pictures!


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Good luck man.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

You did the right thing backing out on a questionable hit. Good luck, man. I hope to see some pics tomorrow.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

You said the sign will tell the story tommorrow morning....
Its been raining here all afternoon and still is, what kind of sign do you expect to find in the AM?

Just curious.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

What time of the day did u hit him?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Zap...whether we find my arrow, or my deer...or nothing at all.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you find your deer.....sorry I must have misunderstood your post.

Good luck in the AM.


----------



## Tow2500 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck on finding your deer


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

2hunde the shot was around 3:30PM. 

I didn't even go near the shot to look for anything. Not worth bumping him if I did indeed hit him back. Its one of the two based on body language and reaction...a non-lethal shot or a deadly shot back which will result in a dead deer. 

If we got a clean arrow or some fat, etc something showing a nonlethal hit... I'll be back at it in the afternoon. If we find no arrow (if it's in him) or any kind of sign of a definite hit...I'll spend all week looking for him and punch my tag even if I dont find him.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck Strutter I am pulling for you brother I hope you find the arrow and the deer within 100 yards of where you hit him.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck strut


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> 2hunde the shot was around 3:30PM.
> 
> I didn't even go near the shot to look for anything. Not worth bumping him if I did indeed him him back. Its one of the two based on body language and reaction...a non-lethal shot or a deadly shot back which will result in a dead deer.
> 
> If we got a clean arrow or some fat, etc something showing a nonlethal hit... I'll be back at it in the afternoon. If we find no arrow (if it's in him) or any kind of sign of a definite hit...I'll spend all week looking for him and punch my tag even if I dont find him.


Man, I love your ethics! It's great to see someone that has a true respect for the sport and the animals we chase.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You did the right thing! He will be piled up 300 yards from the shot I know it!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> 2hunde the shot was around 3:30PM.
> 
> I didn't even go near the shot to look for anything. Not worth bumping him if I did indeed hit him back. Its one of the two based on body language and reaction...a non-lethal shot or a deadly shot back which will result in a dead deer.
> 
> If we got a clean arrow or some fat, etc something showing a nonlethal hit... I'll be back at it in the afternoon. If we find no arrow (if it's in him) or any kind of sign of a definite hit...I'll spend all week looking for him and punch my tag even if I dont find him.





Hoythews71 said:


> Man, I love your ethics! It's great to see someone that has a true respect for the sport and the animals we chase.


100% agreed.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

You'll find him man! I told you tonight was your night...I had a feeling you would have some big buck movement by you.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Best of luck to you man!


----------



## bluestem (Sep 28, 2009)

Good man!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hoythews71 said:


> Man, I love your ethics! It's great to see someone that has a true respect for the sport and the animals we chase.


Quite true man I would have a hard time after 6 hours not going to check at the point of the shot for the arrow at least, Kudos to you for the patience.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck strut. I'll be checking on it to find a picture of you holding your Kansas beast!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

Good luck, bro!


----------



## beagle5 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck and hope you find him.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

you got this strut.... as for how you will sleep ...yeah that sucks.

thanks for sharing this awesome hunt man.

cant wait to see pics in the morning.


----------



## MADatdeer (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck strut! Hope to see some great pictures tomorrow morning and thanks for bringing us all along.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Wish you the best. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Laying in bed can't sleep. Typin on my phone here. Replaying the whole encounter in my head wondering if I could have done it any differently. Happens so fast. 

Here is a pic of a cedar that I presume is his doing, it was about 5 yards from the cedar that I watched him hit in the next pic. 











This is the rub and scrape I watched him make less than 20 yards from my stand, he was still quartering towards and hadn't gone by at that point. 










Notice the huge piles of shavings at the base of the trees. I took these pics quickly and quietly as I slid out of the spot, they were in the opposite direction so it worked out that I could get a couple quick pics. 

Jim has to finish a few things up in work and we will be able to get searching by 9:30. That will be 18 hours and should be plenty of time if I hit him where I'm hoping i did after the deflection. 

Would love to get some sleep but dont think thats gonna happen!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy shart, this is intense... Hope you find him


----------



## hunt4bigame (Aug 9, 2007)

I shot one sunday night like that quartering away and back. I did just what u did i got out of there and didnt come back till morning. When i went back monday morning found him dead 10 yard from where the last time i saw him. I gut shot him and caucht a little bit of the liver. Hope you find your deer tomorrow and thanks for the great story.


----------



## huntinmedic (Dec 18, 2010)

Pulling for you from Florida. Good luck and I will be waiting impatiently.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Strutter...pulling for you from over here! From a guy who has been watching from the sidelines for the past few years, your thread has a way to make me feel like I'm a part as well. Thank you for that! You are capturing this hunt (like last years) in a very articulate way. I feel your highs and your lows....we appreciate you taking us along for the ride! You'll be hitting the woods to look for him about dinner time here...I'll be checking in every few minutes...looking to hear that you have put your tag on that big boy!!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

man really two years in a row. . you have a record strut. . . im pulling for you to get this beast. . . i was reading this before i shot my buck on sat and so what am i suposed to read doe hunting? good luck


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Morning Scott,.I know your awake and hope you got "some" sleep. He's down, dont worry. We picked up about 1.5" of rain here, i'm leaving soon to run a guy 2 miles to his stand on the 4 wheeler. Cant wait to see your PICS!


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck finding him. Loved reading your thread. So much so i did the same sort of post on a different forum. I am hunting in ks and the hunt i had yesterday identical to yours. No deer in am. Shot buck at 4pm. Watched him tip over at 50. 
Not looking to poach the thread. Its just so similar to my experience yesterday had to post.


Good luck finding him.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Still not sleeping much...and still have at least 4 hours until Jim will be ready to go look for my deer!! Ahhhh I hope we don't find sign of a nonlethal hit because I'll be exhausted to continue hunting today lol.

Gonna find him gonna find him gonna find him


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes you are!!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

So I'm guessing the arrow didnt pass through then? Could you not see the nocturnal as he left out of sight?


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm pulling for the liver hit and dead within 275 yards. 

Heading for the stand right now. 

good luck from here man.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

This may just turn into the biggest "help I lost my deer" thread with 15 pages and 26,000+ views.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

> This may just turn into the biggest "help I lost my deer" thread with 15 pages and 26,000+ views.


Negative sir. If it wasn't a kill shot I'll be hunting in the afternoon. If it was a hit I will spend the rest of my time here searching for him. However I won't be needing any help, I know the variables and corresponding outcomes and have a world class tracker to help me. We also know the terrain well. But thanks for the optimism :wink:

Fowl, wish I knew I really do. I glassed best I could behind the ground where he was standing when I shot to see if I could see my arrow but there was too much brush in the way and it obscurred most vision. When I fired and hit the limb it distracted me for a split second and all I remember seeing is the arrow being right and possibly low of where I aimed. The direction he instantly bolted towards was even thicker and blocked my view. Plus i was fumbling with the bino's trying to wipe/clear the fog/water off them so i could see him better. 

There were things I probably could have done better and every experience in the woods is one we learn much from.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome that you got a shot strutter! That sucks about the limb, but all you can do right now is hope for the best. I'm pullin for ya and will be checking in later for updates. Good luck!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Fullstrutter, don't let the negative comments get to you. I'll be checking in to see the trophy pics.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

If it's fatal or not, you did what most hunters won't. Immediately back out and waited through a worrysome night. You have passed shots on a lot of good deer, and I have no doubt you took a good shot that just got bungled a little. Get out their and track that monster this morning, I know everyone here is pulling for you and wish we could be there to help. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm excited to see the pics. Hoping to hear the good news :thumbs_up
...and on a side note, this is exactly the sort of situation for which they should legalize the use of blood trailing dogs in KS....


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I remember last year's thread and the outstanding tracking y'all did. If he's hit hard, you'll find him. :thumbs_up


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

what a stud... congrats..


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Luck Strutter, you'll find him!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish you well.

You have said a few times that if it was a non fatal hit you will hunt more and if it was a fatal hit you will look not hunt.

With well over an inch of rain, almost two inches since you shot at this deer, how are you going to know the differance?

I do not understand this, but I sure hope you find your buck.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck Scotty -- I have faith man! It sounds like you hit the guts on entry based on reaction, but with the shot angle I'm guessing you hit at least partial vitals as well..or at least thats my hope!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

ks_kiwi said:


> I'm excited to see the pics. Hoping to hear the good news :thumbs_up
> ...and on a side note, this is exactly the sort of situation for which they should legalize the use of blood trailing dogs in KS....


You are 100% correct sir. The wanton waste law requires us as hunters to make every attempt to find game that we have wounded. However, they will not legalize the use of tracking dogs. I just don't agree with their logic.


----------



## jay.hart567 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck Strutter!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

kansasheadhunt said:


> You are 100% correct sir. The wanton waste law requires us as hunters to make every attempt to find game that we have wounded. However, they will not legalize the use of tracking dogs. I just don't agree with their logic.


That's because there is no logic to that law!... Now hurry up and go find your deer! We're all pulling for ya. Good luck


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Strutter, I'm pulling for you here in KC!! Go get him!!!!!


----------



## Rajun111 (Oct 5, 2009)

It is why we Bow hunt.... For The challenge stick and string nothing is a sure thing. If you want better odds go back to gun hunting. Not sure why folks think that every shot should be perfect. If they were there would be no excitement in bow hunting either. just my thoughts. Good luck in finding your buck sounds like your chances are good.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Late comer here, but following now. Wanna see how this story ends. Good luck!!!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it tracking Time yet?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

As others have said... Good Luck!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck man. Im sure you will find him.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

zap said:


> I wish you well.
> 
> You have said a few times that if it was a non fatal hit you will hunt more and if it was a fatal hit you will look not hunt.
> 
> ...



We will make the best call that we can based on what we find or don't find. It's all we can do. Rain will not wash away hair, fat, or bone chunks, etc. A clean arrow near where I shot could also dictate an unfavorable outcome. 



We will be leaving here in the next half hour! We have one extra tracker, Jim's son in law. Almost time to go find my buck!!


----------



## jonny5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I cant believe you have not already left...you my friend are a patient man!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Had to wait for Jimmy to finish up his morning work duties. We are going to go in together and I'm going to get up in the treestand. Going to instruct him along the path of travel of the deer from the cedar he rubbed. Past my tree, to where I shot, then along the path he took after the shot until I last saw him. Once Jimmy gets out there, I will get down and we will start searching if he isn't within eyesight. 

I've got butterflies. I REALLY want to find this buck. I really hope the arrow got into him after the deflection like I think it might have. 


Hopefully my next post is three special letters.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> We will make the best call that we can based on what we find or don't find. It's all we can do. Rain will not wash away hair, fat, or bone chunks, etc. A clean arrow near where I shot could also dictate an unfavorable outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be leaving here in the next half hour! We have one extra tracker, Jim's son in law. Almost time to go find my buck!!


I still dont understand, but I sure hope it goes well...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

You got this get him

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, awaiting the Bat-Symbol from the Batcave (B.B.D.)


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I also don't quite understand the rational thought process I think you owe it to that animal to look at minimum today even if the sign isnt great especially in rain! I would hate for you to be fooled by an arrow that has been washed clean in rain and miss the chance at recovering a monster!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't wait!!! Good luck again man.


----------



## DRAG RACER (Dec 28, 2009)

As you said he ran 50 yds then walked away. I shot one in KS last year that did the same with lil to no blood. walked away waggin his tail like nothing ever happened. Couldnt find him. Fouynd him on coyotes 2 days latter. Walked by him 20 times in a plum thicket. Didnt go 200 yds. Liver hit. I am sure you will find him. GOOD LUCK!!!!! not trying to bash thread but give you hope because I had none. But he lay dead right there. 157" ten point.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

bghunter777 said:


> I also don't quite understand the rational thought process I think you owe it to that animal to look at minimum today even if the sign isnt great especially in rain! I would hate for you to be fooled by an arrow that has been washed clean in rain and miss the chance at recovering a monster!


Man, they haven't even started looking and people are on their case. Give him a break and let him look!!!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck boss!!! When in doubt back out!! *Common sence*!! Cant wait to see your pics of your monster!! :darkbeer:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

IndianaPSE said:


> Man, they haven't even started looking and people are on their case. Give him a break and let him look!!!


I did not intend to be on anyone's case, but I live in that area.
Pretty close actually, and from noon till very early this morning we had almost two inches of rain.

I was trying to understand how you can determine a lethal from a non lethal hit under those conditions.......

I am always wanting to learn more about tracking.

I hope FS finds his buck.


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck Bro!! Go get him, I am sure he is dead, co-worker made the same shot last week, buck went 100 yds and bedded down and died. I am sure yours did the same. Very little blood with a gut shot plus it rained. we are pulling for you


----------



## bigbuck#1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck Strutter , Go get your trophy . Best thread ever on AT.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Im confident we will find him. Just picked up the 3rd tracker and driving to the farm now!


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck man! I cant stop checking in! This is probably the 3rd time Ive looked in the last 30 minutes! Next time I hope to be seeing a pic of you holding a stud buck!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

IndianaPSE said:


> Man, they haven't even started looking and people are on their case. Give him a break and let him look!!!


Agree!

Remember when grid searching to overlap your walking paths so you don't overlook him.

Good luck!


----------



## DRAG RACER (Dec 28, 2009)

look under any lone cedar tree or a plum thicket. lesson learned for me you will find him


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Zap, I see where you're coming from, and you're being cool about it too, not jumping anyone's case. Not trying to speak for FS, but maybe he just didn't want to mess with anything, meaning back out and let it be even with the rain. Personally I would have at least went to the shot scene, but who knows, FS seems like he goes about things with a great approach. Let's hope he finds it.



zap said:


> I did not intend to be on anyone's case, but I live in that area.
> Pretty close actually, and from noon till very early this morning we had almost two inches of rain.
> 
> I was trying to understand how you can determine a lethal from a non lethal hit under those conditions.......
> ...


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

good luck man hope you find him


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Man I am way behind but im tuning in at just the right time!!!!! man i cant wait to see them pictures! i bet he is 135 yards from where your shot him or closer! Ive got a feeling about this one you will have him in 45 min so when you find him dont run up and grab him post a pic LOL !!!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

good luck, bro! make us proud


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Always check close to any water sources too. Seems like deer usually bed close to them when wounded. Good luck man I hope you find him! I lost one last week so I am pulling for ya. I am glued to this thread all day for updates.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Good Luck! Hope we get to see him soon!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

is there any water (lake,stream) near that stand? Remember where you found your buck last year!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Best of luck.


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

whats the good word scotty??


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting restless here at work lol come on scotty find that bruiser and throw up some pics. Sure hard to do anything in the shop and keep up with the thread. Thank god for smart phones and tapatalk. Good luck


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

bherendeen05 said:


> Getting restless here at work lol come on scotty find that bruiser and throw up some pics. Sure hard to do anything in the shop and keep up with the thread. Thank god for smart phones and tapatalk. Good luck


x2.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Is it lookin good? Are you 100% sure the arrow hit him? Those slick tricks are some devastating heads. If it didnt pass through im sure he will die. Everytime he moves that head is cuttin his insides. He wont quit bleeding. Man. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

MAIN BEAM us up Scotty!!!!!!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

...........


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

good luck man hope you find it


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I expect pics asap. lol


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Understandable Zap, we are all hoping for FS to find his buck!


----------



## katman195 (Nov 25, 2009)

Good luck dude


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

CRAP....i had appointments all morning expecting when i got in the deer would be found and posted so i wouldnt have to worry about the torture of waiting....durn time difference was against me...now i wait like the rest of us


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope you get him


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm as pumped waiting for your results as I would be for me own! Good luck


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## USMC_Bow_Hunter (Nov 9, 2011)

The Anticipation is killing me I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Updates Bro!!!!


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok I've checked this thread atleast 6 times this morning, I'm not getting any work done here at the office lol.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Good luck finding him man.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I keep hitting refresh lol


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

bigdeer said:


> i keep hitting refresh lol


x2!!


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

deuce 30-30 said:


> x2!!


x3!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

shanes said:


> x3!!!


x3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

shanes said:


> x3!!!


x3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimanonut (Jan 14, 2010)

x100! I have had the window open and refreshing all morning! Strutter is killing production throughout the US! Find that Monster already!


----------



## J. Adams (Nov 13, 2007)

Shimanonut said:


> x100! I have had the window open and refreshing all morning! Strutter is killing production throughout the US! Find that Monster already!


You aint lied!

Best of luck strutter!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good thing I work nights I'm watching my daughter. And we can't nap until I here the news

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

So in short strutt you are pissing off my nine month old until we get that nap

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

shaffer88 said:


> So in short strutt you are pissing off my nine month old until we get that nap
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Please find him, although I don't want this thread to end it's too fun..


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jaster (Feb 28, 2008)

Update!!!! I gotta go find a charger for my phone, keep checking too often


----------



## USMC_Bow_Hunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Atleast let us know what you found on your arrow or if you even found your arrow.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

getting close to my bedtime over here...Updates please!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

She says lets hurry
Grrrr
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

shaffer88 said:


> she says lets hurry *or i'm going to gum/gnaw your face off like this duck!*


ifyp!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya my work production sux today cuz of this thread. On top of that I leave to go to Kansas in the morning. The Government may not get their money's worth outta me today. I tried to immense myself in work to make it go by faster and that didn't work.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man I'm dying down here in fl!!!!!!! I need an update on my Lunch break, I can't check very often while I'm working.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Must be a tough tracking job.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Must be a tough tracking job.


Thats what i was starting to think...Its all good, nice and slow.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

He texted me a while ago and told me that they did their first grid pattern with no luck. But they haven't searched the streams yet where Jim thinks they will have better luck. Thats all the info he gave me. I was hoping to get more info like types of tracks etc... but that was it. He knows how to keep us in suspense.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

no mention of anything on the arrow?


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

Matt G said:


> He texted me a while ago and told me that they did their first grid pattern with no luck. But they haven't searched the streams yet where Jim thinks they will have better luck. Thats all the info he gave me. I was hoping to get more info like types of tracks etc... but that was it. He knows how to keep us in suspense.


 Thats not good. Fingers crossed


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Man that sux with the rain that came through last night. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Waiting patiently in a ground blind with 20mph winds!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt G said:


> He texted me a while ago and told me that they did their first grid pattern with no luck. But they haven't searched the streams yet where Jim thinks they will have better luck. Thats all the info he gave me. I was hoping to get more info like types of tracks etc... but that was it. He knows how to keep us in suspense.


I'll bet his heart is punding a mile a minute and AT is the last thing on his mind right now. Don't lose hope man!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Whack/Stack said:


> I'll bet his heart is punding a mile a minute and AT is the last thing on his mind right now. Don't lose hope man!


My heart is pounding and I'm 800 miles away in my cubicle!


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

I know the feeling man, you second guess everything that happend. You think of all the time, energy and everything you put into that one single moment and shi^ goes wrong. If you bowhunt long enough it will happen to you. All you can do is give it everthing you got and it defenitely seems like you do by your previous posts. I hope you find him and all of us that have been there before know how sick you feel......stay positive! Good Luck!


----------



## USMC_Bow_Hunter (Nov 9, 2011)

He thought he was sick a few days ago, I can only imagine how he feels today.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck FS.


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

my boss has popped in my office 10 times today and each time this screen was up...i finally told him look that files not going to get done today...just not happening cause this guy is out looking for a bruiser...he then asked me what that had to do with my life...i said well its the most important thing going on right now haha...he chuckled and walked on out....i wonder if he thought I was joking


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

lol good stuff


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

HuntingMark1983 said:


> my boss has popped in my office 10 times today and each time this screen was up...i finally told him look that files not going to get done today...just not happening cause this guy is out looking for a bruiser...he then asked me what that had to do with my life...i said well its the most important thing going on right now haha...he chuckled and walked on out....i wonder if he thought I was joking


Thats great. I bet he gets on his computer and starts checking in lol. Good luck FS. Find that beast.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Update guys...sorry for the delay. I'm a sweaty nasty briar scratched and scarred bleeding mess. I've looked high low wide left right all the way half mile down to the stream and back. We did it all 3 wide 20 yards apart in zig zag fashion. Started at the spot of the shot, no arrow. Appears to be a hit but we have no idea, there was no hair and no blood or sign at all. We have systematically grid searched all the probable areas that we thought he would be most likely to go. 

There are a couple more places that are within a half mile that he could be. But the farm is a funnel and there's not as much timber as there is fields. If he fatally hit we should have found him this morning in the places we searched. There was thick areas but I clawed through every single one of them and in and under and through every blowdown. 

In the chance that he was indeed hit hard enough to die but got pushed by coyotes well who knows how far he could have made it or in what direction. Really hoping thats not the case, but I'll be continuing the search all afternoon. If no luck we will go back and listen for coyotes tonight. If still no luck, not sure if there is anything else that we can do. The weather and the circumstance of a deflection has put me in a tough place. 

Sorry for the lack of updates, but I was searching hard since we got there there and we just left to get some food.

Will post more as the information warrants.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that sucks!


----------



## DRAG RACER (Dec 28, 2009)

Listen for yotes. Like I had said before we grid seached for mine last year and we walked right by it more than once. It took 2 days for the yotes to find mine. If you go in and call yotes they will most likely find it faster.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah that really sucks. Hopefully when you go in and find him right away. Where did you hit him?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Every morning I hunted that farm I heard yotes yipping and howling down in the fields and up on top in the field. They are all over that farm but I was hoping the rain overnight would have kept his scent down.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got more coyotes than you can shake a stick at where I hunt and I was in your situation a couple years ago and I found my buck about a hundred yards away in a creekbed. Coyotes never found em.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Man I feel horrible for you. But if it is any consolation, I know all to well how it feels. If it were me I wouldn't quit hunting unless you are certain you made a fatal shot on him. You will have all year to think about this; remember that.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

No blood, hair, or sign of any kind. Unless it was an all night monsoon, normally I would say you didn't hit him. But you stated that you could see the lumanok in him as he ran off. I hate to say, but you're not going to find him. It's a bummer as you post of this ongoing hunt has been exciting.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fullstrutter, did the rain wash all his blood away?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry you didn't find him yet, - but good luck in keeping after him....

Joe


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

lol this is the biggest ''i shot him and couldnt find him post'' ive ever seen!!! AT gods strike again


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

TomBuck2 said:


> Fullstrutter, did the rain wash all his blood away?


I hunt pretty close to where he is hunting, it rained hard most of the night so I'd be shocked if there was any blood to be found. Hopefully their grid search pays off.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

FS....really enjoyed this thread from the beginning. 

If I read your account immediately after the shot, the question in my mind is how quartering was he? At 5 yards, seems the chances to hit him high would be greater than low, unless the deflection sent the arrow down as well as back. 

If you found no arrow, blood, or hair, that sounds high to me. On a bruiser that size and with a deflection, sounds like a true gut shot with no exit. If the angle placed your arrow anywhere near the true stomach and large intestine as it was entering, according to the experience of veteran tracking dog handlers in the UBT, 99% of all stomach shot deer will go to water. Only you would be able to remember if that was possible. True gut shot deer can, of course, go to water, but not always. 

From your description post just after the shot, with no hair or blood, I certainly feel you are veteran and experienced enough to have eliminated hitting him very low. No revelation to you there. At that distance an exit wound on a low shot with your equipment is almost a given. 

I am pulling for you like crazy. As a tracking dog guy I hate to see anyone lose one. Best of luck to you brother. Maybe all of us can wish some luck your way. 

Hoping for pics with your hands on his horns soon!!!


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

I left work to come home and see the buck. Very disappointed, Good luck FS on the recovery. Do-do occurs.


----------



## Shimanonut (Jan 14, 2010)

FS, we feel for you! We have all been there, even those that claim they haven't lost one because if you haven't it is only because you haven't been doing this long enough!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thbink you need to find a guy with a deer tracking dog asap. I know guys around here in fl. With dogs that have found deer with washed away blood. They can smell the deer!! Good luck


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

TomBuck2 said:


> I thbink you need to find a guy with a deer tracking dog asap. I know guys around here in fl. With dogs that have found deer with washed away blood. They can smell the deer!! Good luck


I could be wrong but I don't think we can track deer with dogs in Kansas.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

in previous posts guys from kansas have stated that tracking dogs are illegal in kansas. hands on horns would not suprise me in the least. go get him strut!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think we can track deer with dogs in Kansas.


Walking your dogs through the woods isn't illegal is it? :wink:


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

So whats the plan now man.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Walking your dogs through the woods isn't illegal is it? :wink:


This! Just going pheasant hunting and BAM...he pointed a giant buck!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Strutt. Come on I log on to read you have not found him yet and funny thing is my daughter feels your pain since she just woke up crying from her nap. . She sort you can't find him yet

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Walking your dogs through the woods isn't illegal is it? :wink:


A walk throught the timber and your dog runs ahead finding a dead deer, I think that's perfectly legal.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Pheasant season opens Saturday doesn't it?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Still griding. Eliminated 2 more areas of possibility and nothing yet. Can feel the lactic acid starting to burn bad in the legs. Pushing on for sure. One more area to search along the stream here and then we have covered every single acre of timber on the farm.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

go find a good dog with great sense of smell..take a stroll once..might find a shed..or something..


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, if you don't find him, get back in that tree so the suspense can continue. Good luck.


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

subscribed, wish i could go to a place like this


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

CarbonExpress said:


> subscribed, wish i could go to a place like this


Me too.


----------



## mleto1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know how you are feeling right now. I made a mediocre hit on my biggest bow buck 2 weeks ago in Ms. I was at the point where I was 99% sure I wouldn't find him, then I put my hands on his horns. I found him in a cow pond exactly 900 yards from where I shot him. Which is over a mile away taking the route the buck used. He was laying partially submerged on the bank. The meat nor hide had spoiled.

So what I'm getting at is don't stop looking. 

Good luck!!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Huntin Hard said:


> Me too.


x3.5


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Well 3rd time is the charm right?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Fs, I have been a silent watcher from the word go, I'm pulling for ya man, I hope your next post is of you doing the hero shots.


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Best of luck to you. Hope you get him.
Chris


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Keep an eye out for crows too. I say you get back up in that stand and start hunting again, you have tons of fans hoping for you to shoot a monster. I think we would all agree that you have gone above and beyond to try to find that buck, so tomorrow its time to get back out there. Who knows maybe you will see him again!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Lexus423 said:


> Keep an eye out for crows too. I say you get back up in that stand and start hunting again, you have tons of fans hoping for you to shoot a monster. I think we would all agree that you have gone above and beyond to try to find that buck, so tomorrow its time to get back out there. Who knows maybe you will see him again!


He wont see him again because he will find him when he looks. lol


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well this is disapointing, hope he's dead and you find him or he makes it to live another season.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. We are about to pull out of here and head back to the truck over 1000 yards away. Taking a quick break with my boots in the stream sitting on a log. We are physically annihilated...hiked easily over 5 miles today up and down intense ridges and terrain. We just finished searching the stream up and down it for 3/4 of a mile both left and right of the center point. If he took a straight line to the closest water from where I last saw him that is what we are considering the center point of the stream. We burned rubber over every acre of timber strips on this farm. The property is definitely shot for a day or two as we bumped deer multiple times in our searching efforts, leaving scent everywhere too.

Wish I knew where I hit him and wish we had something to go on but there was nothing to be found. Jim has tracked dozens of poorly shot deer as he used to be a guide in SE KS for many years. He is an expert tracker and I learned an unbelievable amount from him today following his tracking orders as the three of us combed every imaginable spot. 

I have to think there is a good chance I hit him high and back backstrap, real low, or with minimal penetration due to the deflection. Unless yotes pushed him throughout the night, he should have been found today with our efforts...I can say that with very high confidence. However nothing is guarenteed in the game of bowhunting mature bucks. Jim kept repeating today...they are very hard to kill. Not only getting one in range, but putting a shot on him that will kill him. 

I gain more and more respect for this amazing adversary every time I take to the woods in pursuit of them. This humbling and learning experience will only intensify the passion and fire that burns inside me for chasing these giant whitetails. 


Heading out now, and we will be back this evening at last light to listen for yotes.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. We are about to pull out of here and head back to the truck over 1000 yards away. Taking a quick break with my boots in the stream sitting on a log. We are physically annihilated...hiked easily over 5 miles today up and down intense ridges and terrain. We just finished searching the stream up and down it for 3/4 of a mile both left and right of the center point. If he took a straight line to the closest water from where I last saw him that is what we are considering the center point of the stream. We burned rubber over every acre of timber strips on this farm. The property is definitely shot for a day or two as we bumped deer multiple times in our searching efforts, leaving scent everywhere too.
> 
> Wish I knew where I hit him and wish we had something to go on but there was nothing to be found. Jim has tracked dozens of poorly shot deer as he used to be a guide in SE KS for many years. He is an expert tracker and I learned an unbelievable amount from him today following his tracking orders as the three of us combed every imaginable spot.
> 
> ...


Sucks man, I hate to loose one. 

It always agravates me when I don't see, don't get a shot, or miss a particular deer I am hunting, but in retrospect, this is just a game to us, its life and death for them. In this case, they win, and I loose

When I am lucky enough to successfully take a deer, then awesome, that means I win and they loose.

Not recovering one is different. In theory it would be a "tie", but in truth, you both loose.

And In the years I have hunted, the ties have been a hell of alot harder to live with than the losses.

The only thing you can do is get back on the horse scotty, best of luck with the rest of the hunt, all of us are still pulling for ya.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hope ya find him . If any think maybe the lighted nock will show somewhere


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

the critter said:


> Sucks man, I hate to loose one.
> 
> It always agravates me when I don't see, don't get a shot, or miss a particular deer I am hunting, but in retrospect, this is just a game to us, its life and death for them. In this case, they win, and I loose
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

I feel your pain. All bowhunters will experience your pain of losing a deer if they bowhunt for many years. It has happened to me with a big Kansas buck before. I felt sick and lost my drive to bowhunt for a period of time. You just have to learn from your experiences and try to increase your odds for the future.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

One of the reasons the highs are so hig is because the lows are so low. Keep your head up you will recover from this. FWIW there are others here including me who know exactly how it feels. I had a similar experience with a huge one in Iowa five years ago. It was all I could do to finally drive away but I am getting over it. You will too.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

And again as i readof of your loss and bad news my daughter cries again. . You two are on the same level. .hop on the horse. Find another

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MAstrutter (Nov 12, 2010)

Scotty;

Been reading and riding the waves with you and all here, brother! While hoping you're able to get hands on, it's entirely possible this doesn't end as desired. Others have stated well, the disapointment arising from this circumstance. I sincerely hope you find your buck and he's the reward for all your effort, you hoped. If not, I know you'll write summarily, an agonizing tale of perfection, interupted by the unforeseen. I look forward to the remainder of your story my friend. Best wishes from all your turkey hunting friends up here in MA.

Phil


----------



## Kicknjunk (Jan 18, 2008)

Fullstrutter,

Everybody has hit the nail on the head that this is a part of bow hunting but that doesn't make it easier. I just lost a 155" 10 here in WI on the 4th and I'm still second guessing everything about it. Get back up in that stand and keep hunting, it's the only remedy!


----------



## deer assasian (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

You will find him. He will be a stinky mess But you will find him. May take 3 or 4 days for him to get funky but with the Yotes and Buzzards you will find him and get your rack. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

You Got This!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry it did not go better.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

hawkdriver55 said:


> You will find him. He will be a stinky mess But you will find him. May take 3 or 4 days for him to get funky but with the Yotes and Buzzards you will find him and get your rack. GOOD LUCK!


That's what I'm thinking. I would hunt until I saw that, then go find my rack.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear this... I know it has ruined my season in past when this happened to me cause I could not let it go and the horrible feeling. Keep your head up and get back in a tree cause sounds like you did all you could.


----------



## downabuck (Oct 28, 2005)

Get back out there tomorrow and kill a giant. I'm guessing it wasn't lethal prob up in the backstrapish and who knows what angle... Sh*t happens. We have all lost one. Your in kansas and in the RUT!! There are many of us that would love to be there now. Good luck keep us posted hunt hard!


----------



## downabuck (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh and you did more than most would... A LOT MORE.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Its been dark for over an hour now and we heard no coyotes. Glassed for the lighted nock too to no avail. We are in agreement that we exhausted all avenues and searched all areas he might be in. I was hopeful we would find him but after the efforts expended today, I'm confident he is not dead. He simply would have been found. There was no hiding spot left unchecked. We did everything we could and I can sleep tonight knowing I looked everywhere I could and as hard as possible for him. He has to still be out there!

I'll be back at it in the morning. My enthusiasm and excitement levels will remain high because I am not depressed or disappointed. Everything happens for a reason. Why that encounter didn't result in a dead deer I'm not sure yet, but maybe the reason will define itself in the coming days. It was an opportunity, but it didn't pan out. Hope there will be another one if I continue to put my time in. I have 4.5 days left after spending all day searching today. 

Thanks for the support so far, you guys have been great. :thumbs_up


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work, Scott! I'll be in-tree with ya tomorrow and sending positive MOJO BROTHA!!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Go hunt bud. And good luck.


----------



## bigbuck#1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck with the rest of your hunt and get yourself a big one ! You have earned it.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

You gave it your all....that's all you can do! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

go get'em tiger!


----------



## rabidrazorbacks (Mar 3, 2008)

Disappointed you couldn't find him and hope that he is still kicking, sounds like he could be. The selfish part of me is sort of glad that you will still be hunting. I enjoy reading your updates and seeing your pictures so glad that I'll have that going for me at work at least tomorrow. It gets my excitement level up as I'm considering leasing land in Kansas next year. Here's to hoping you kill an absolute bruiser before you have to head home.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Were you near Milford, KS?!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1619427


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

NY911 said:


> Were you near Milford, KS?!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1619427


I just posted on that thread and asked that OP to PM fullstrutter. How wild would that be if it was the same buck!!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Sucks you didn't find him, but get back out there and shake this off. I once trailed a doe over 600 yards only finding small drops of blood. I ended up jumping her at the end of the 600 yards or so and she took off and I never found her. I was sick about it, but I learned several lessons from that experience. Get back in your stand and be ready to take another swing.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Another day. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

ks_kiwi said:


> I'm excited to see the pics. Hoping to hear the good news :thumbs_up
> ...and on a side note, this is exactly the sort of situation for which they should legalize the use of blood trailing dogs in KS....


 I agree...and I'm not 100% sure you can't use a tracking dog in KS. I looked at the regs and when I didn't find it I called Pratt and asked. The answer was that because the regs didn't say it was allowed, DNR believed it was not. I don't believe that is how you interpret regs, if fact, its the exact opposite. If it doesn't say its prohibited, its allowed. For example, nothing in the regs say you can hunt with glasses. So does that mean you can't wear them?


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Happens to the best of them. Get back on the horse (aka in the stand), and put it behind you! Youre still going to get another opportunity, and youre going to double lung punch the next stud that walks by!


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

It is what it is man, poo poo happens. Get out there tommorrow and let the air out of an even bigger one! Good luck man.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Its been dark for over an hour now and we heard no coyotes. Glassed for the lighted nock too to no avail. We are in agreement that we exhausted all avenues and searched all areas he might be in. I was hopeful we would find him but after the efforts expended today, I'm confident he is not dead. He simply would have been found. There was no hiding spot left unchecked. We did everything we could and I can sleep tonight knowing I looked everywhere I could and as hard as possible for him. He has to still be out there!
> 
> I'll be back at it in the morning. My enthusiasm and excitement levels will remain high because I am not depressed or disappointed. Everything happens for a reason. Why that encounter didn't result in a dead deer I'm not sure yet, but maybe the reason will define itself in the coming days. It was an opportunity, but it didn't pan out. Hope there will be another one if I continue to put my time in. I have 4.5 days left after spending all day searching today.
> 
> Thanks for the support so far, you guys have been great. :thumbs_up


I am sure you did what you could today, but that deer could be dead and not found.......


----------



## bigredhunter00 (Jan 20, 2011)

FS if ur around Milford lake someone posted in thebowhunting section a big buck that was killed. Phone number on the thread


----------



## bigredhunter00 (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1619427


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

^
|
|
|
|
Possible lead....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

He is not near Milford.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

hey man that stuf happens. if you hunt enough it could very well happen to anyone.

i shot one high shoulders last year and video taped him the next day running does and fighting off younger bucks.

my buddy shot one low shoulder, thought he would see the deer go down but instead watched it run into a field, hang for a few, then start chasing does again.

both these experiences were in kansas. those deer are big and tough. who knows, tomorrow you might get another crack at him.

you did all you could to find him. some people will be pissed that your going to shoot another deer but dont worry about them. get out there and put one on the ground.


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

I just did the same thing tonight. Arrowed a really nice deer just at dusk. Made a good shot at 24 yards, and believe I heard him crash. Problem is I went to the spot I hit him and did not find the arrow. I always hate it when you can't examine the arrow. Decided to wait till morning, instead of possibly pushing him tonight. It's going to be a long night!! 
Sorry to hear yours did not work out, but it sounds like you are hunting a great farm, so I am sure you will still be able to take a good deer. I also want to commend you for the sportsmanship that you showed in your effort to recover that deer. Sounds like you have done everything possible to find it.


----------



## beagle5 (Jul 19, 2010)

FS, if you have any down time from the stand make sure you check all small ponds that are within 2 miles from where you hit him. I have found 2 good bucks in ponds that were way farther then we thought , it doesn't take a deer long to go that far across open country. Maybe ask the neighbors if you can even look after one of your evening hunts with a light. Good luck with everything.


----------



## brettbran (Jul 25, 2006)

Zap, your negative posts are getting really old. You seem to be a local guy, since you care so much you should of offered to help look. We all take wounded and potentially lost animals very seriously, I doubt strutter needs your bull****.

Strutter go stick another one. Good luck.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

:moviecorn


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

didn't fullstrutter hunt with zap last year?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

brettbran said:


> Zap, your negative posts are getting really old. You seem to be a local guy, since you care so much you should of offered to help look. We all take wounded and potentially lost animals very seriously, I doubt strutter needs your bull****.
> 
> Strutter go stick another one. Good luck.


My posts have not been negative......just my opinion.

To say that after looking for 6-7 hours that a deer has to be alive or we would have found him is BS.
To say that the sign we find will tell the tale ....after a two inch rain is not reality.....
And FS never even mentioned the downpour in his posts...

Since when has alot of BS posted as gospel truth "off limits" to comments, and the realistic options are "negative".

I was hunting today, FS had a world class tracker helping him.......why would he need my help?


I have no ill will to this fellow, but some of what he is saying is pretty debatable.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll have to agree with zap about finding any sign this morning. I live very close to where fullstrutter is hunting too; and after the rain we had last night i sure wouldn't have expected to find any sign of a wounded deer this morning


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Zap is just stateing the obvious, I'm sure if it was anyone else but FS wounding a deer most would had jumped down our throats already. But its like scince FS is bringing us these action packed posts people are takeing his wounding a deer like its no big deal, Eh it happens. Yes it does just part of it sometimes. But I feel if this was anyone else it would of not went 20 some pages and not so positve. FS nothn against you, hope you find him and good luck. Its just that some have seem to put you up on a pedistal.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

FS, are you still on this thread? Or did you hand it over to the AT choir?

Need to just let this thread play out like its intended purpose.

This aint a "what do you think" thread. He's just trying to bring us along on his adventure.


----------



## Bowtech00 (Aug 24, 2011)

FS, hope you get a chance at another one..dont let these people ruin your threads its yours not theirs to bicker among each other..lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Im still here Scrape! Just waking up and about to jump in scent free shower. I know what went into finding that deer and am 100% satisfied and content with the efforts that were expended. I also agree that hoping to find sign was overly optimistic as I laid in bed awake most of the night listening to it.

This is absolutely not a what do you think thread. It's my hunting adventure and I'm bringing you all along. While I love to hear your comments and thoughts and most of them give me extra drive, we will make our own hunt-related decisions. I plan to do this every year and don't make a dime for any of the effort I put into this. I do it because I love to share it with you. It's not going to be an ice cream sunday with a cherry on top every year, hoping it would be is naive. 

It's primetime and I'll be back out there trying to fill my tag before first light!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Cool man. Good luck. Mid day movement has really picked up around here.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Atta boy. Way to get back on the horse. I will be in the woods today as well. I hope we both have a great hunt.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Fullstrutter said:


> It's primetime and I'll be back out there trying to fill my tag before first light!


Good luck this morning!! Im still pulling for ya, im sorry ya lost that buck but ya need to get back out there and give it another try! Good Luck...


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Been following this thread since day 1, FS you are an inspiration to us all.
Good luck to you sir and I know that KS bruiser is out there and you will tag one before the trip ends.
Cant wait to see more pics and more stories of your great adventure.
Chin up and shoot straight!!


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Rfordkc said:


> I agree...and I'm not 100% sure you can't use a tracking dog in KS. I looked at the regs and when I didn't find it I called Pratt and asked. The answer was that because the regs didn't say it was allowed, DNR believed it was not. I don't believe that is how you interpret regs, if fact, its the exact opposite. If it doesn't say its prohibited, its allowed. For example, nothing in the regs say you can hunt with glasses. So does that mean you can't wear them?


I agree with this. 

Regs should read like exclusions on an insurance policy. It's covered unless listed. 

If there is an inherent risk or detrimental aspect to tracking dogs, then list in the regs they are prohibited. That would be the law and all would know it. The dogs are about recovering a wounded or dead animal, which is what the sport wants. 

I don't live in KS, so I am not qualified to speak to the regs, but that theory of "doesn't say it's allowed" seems really vague and reaching to me. 

FS........best of luck to you today. Hope you get another crack at one.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

FS your a pretty cool dude man. I've never seen a P & Y whitetail while hunting let along a mega 150+ giant. I'd be a wreck if it were me but i'm excited to see this thread continue as i've really enjoyed it. I hope what was meant for ruining your week turns in a major rebound and a huge mega giant on the ground!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope it's going well for you right now. My brother is in the stand in Kansas right now, hoping you both tag out this morning.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

You put out a great effort. That is all you can really do. Go get em today.


----------



## bcbz71 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> This is absolutely not a what do you think thread. It's my hunting adventure and I'm bringing you all along.


Amen! Thanks for the constant updates. Wish there was a way to only read your hunt posts and not have to scroll thru all the debating. Good luck and know that there are plenty of silent readers who appreciate your self-control waiting for the "one" and also your diligence in searching for a potentially wounded animal--there are many arrow slingers that wouldn't have put forth the effort you did.


----------



## beagle5 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey FS, my boy Brent who is 12 and I has been following its been really enjoyable. His homework took a hit last night he just had to read and follow you once he got home from basketball practice. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Who knows you might get to shoot an even bigger buck now, there are lots of them in Kansas!
Heck you never know maybe this winter someone will find the one you wounded and give it to you and you'll have two big bucks, that would be even more awesome!
I enjoy your stories!


----------



## Bowtech00 (Aug 24, 2011)

good luck FS


----------



## alldog74 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ttt...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

No deer seen this morning. Hunted the stand I got my buck out of last year, the little piece behind the landowners home. Surprisingly didnt see anything. Switched stands about an hour ago and just got setup. I'm back on the ridge stand farm, but around the corner from the ridge stand. Probably about 300 yards from it. Got setup here a half hour ago and just had two does move thru. The wind swirls a lot in this stand so hope it doesn't do me wrong. 

I'll be here until dark.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad to see you back out there. Toss up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

We're all rooting for you, hope you smoke a big one.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet! Headin' out this afternoon. Will check-in then. Good luck Yuengling-Broski!


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

good luck man, anyone who has hunted deer, birds anything knows the pains of losing/not finding an animal it sucks but as long as you feel like you did your best to find the animal and believe its still alive thats all you can really do.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Keep after it FS! I was following along on your search as I had the same thing happen to me last Friday morning (quartering away 15 yard shot, thought it was good, no arrow, no blood, and to make matters worse, I thought I heard him coughing as he walked away). He was a booner also. All I can think is I came in behind the rib cage high and clipped one lung. I know how you feel.
I was out this morning and had a large one under me before light and a couple smaller ones, action slowed and I had to get some work done. 
Good luck!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

beagle5 said:


> Hey FS, my boy Brent who is 12 and I has been following its been really enjoyable. His homework took a hit last night he just had to read and follow you once he got home from basketball practice. Take care and good luck.


that's good stuff!


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

deer hunting is like women,to get over 1 is to go get another to make you feel better so good luck hope another big 1 is right around the corner.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow!! Just had a big 9 come in from the east!! not quite a shooter but close!!! Midday activity, SWEET!!


----------



## win270 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fullstrutter, Just wanted to let you know that I have enjoyed your post and sorry to hear about losing the buck. Keep at it and I look forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome man


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Intense


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Some pics from around the treestand. Awesome funnel with a solid ridge to my west about 30 yards, and a cut bean field to my east about 40 yards. This whole area is cross crossed with heavy trails and insane rubs and scrapes.


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

sweet lookin spot


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

good luck strutter!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

nice spot, looks really thick!! Good luck boss!! :darkbeer:


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

That buck's coming through before dark, get ready!


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck. Have enjoyed following all the reports.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good. Lay the smack down on one tonight. I'm pullinn for ya.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck FS. Hopefully you get a big one.


----------



## 199NT (Oct 15, 2011)

Scott see if you can show them a pic of the stand and steps. The stand Scott is setting in has been in that tree for close to 15 years.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That is an old botch


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a pic leaning out shooting down with cam from the stand I'm in. 










All of the stands I've been hunting this week so far have been old permanent wooden stands with 3/8" diameter spikes for climbing pegs. 

They work, that's for sure!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

what do you sit on? I use a milk carton crate in my wooden stands.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

FS, that's weird as heck! I'm looking at your pic out of th stand, looking straight down. While leaning over in my stand, on my phone, while looking down the side of the tree I'm in. That's just strange!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL too funny. 

Here is a pic Jim tookyesterday when we were gridding of the ridge stand I've been hunting in. 










Here is a pic of the platform and seat. 










Seat is a little narrow even for my small @$$ lol!


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks man.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that's impressive that you can sit on that for a whole day!


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Good luck. Hope you get a hoss tonight!


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

That would be tough to sit on all day. However, I would MUCH rather be sitting on it right now than my nice, warm office chair. It is much more uncomfortable.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

that thing looks sketchy as hell


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

where do you attach a safety lanyard ?

BD


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

ha i dont think you will ever catch me in a homemade stand ever again


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

HOOSIER55 said:


> that thing looks sketchy as hell


Id rather stand on a credit card lol.

That baby is up there too.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Only up bout 16 feet or so. This one is the smallest of all 4 I've hunted this week. 

No deer since nice 9.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

HOOSIER55 said:


> that thing looks sketchy as hell


+1 Wear your harness, bro.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmy is a few miles away on another prop we have and he just texted and said he has a shooter coming in!!!

That would be a big mature buck guaranteed...hope he gets a shot! I almost went to that stand 2nite!!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Man that's impressive that you can sit on that for a whole day!


X2 just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Man that's impressive that you can sit on that for a whole day!


Thats no worse than sitting on a stock Lone Wolf seat! More sketchy for sure though!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Jimmy is a few miles away on another prop we have and he just texted and said he has a shooter coming in!!!
> 
> That would be a big mature buck guaranteed...hope he gets a shot! I almost went to that stand 2nite!!


Sweet! If he kills it we will definatly need pics!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

How did you guys do tonight? Did you see any big ones?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Back at hunt camp now boys. No more sightings for me this evening. Minimal movement for me today. Surprising, VERY surprising. But that's ok. Spent almost 10 hours on stand today between the two sets and only saw 4 deer...but one was a pretty good buck! I got a couple pics of him but he was moving, nose to the ground and never closer than 60 yards. He was probably in the 130" range. 

Here is a regular zoom followed by a zoomed in pic of him: 






















Here are a couple pics from the morning hunt. This was the property that I killed my buck out of last year

























The buck Jim saw he said had at least 12" G2's and was a solid 10 over 150"+ class. Definite shooter, but he zoomed through with his nose to the ground at 50 yards and never offered a shot. 


We are going to a 500 acre thing of beauty tomorrow for the day. It is a farm that I have been looking forward to hunting all week...in fact all year! We hunted it twice last year and I never saw a deer...but it was during the heart of the warm spell with mid 70's temps. 

Going to be nice and cool tomorrow with a solid wind for the two sets that we have on the farm. Jim found a matching set of sheds on that farm a few years back that would score in the 210"-220"+ range!!


Here they are, chewed to crap by rodents unfortuantely...found 1-2 years after they were shed:












Oh yeah, Jim wanted me to post a pic of his 203" gross mainframe 10 that he killed a few years ago out of one of the "sketchy creditcard-sized permanent stands". LOL :lol:












I stand and stare at this buck he has pedestal mounted every single time I'm in the living room. 10-11" G4's!!! It is a jaw-dropping amazing typical whitetail specimen. 



Absolutely AMPED for tomorrow!



Strutter out


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow!!! I'm hoping I get cell service in my stand tomorrow, and for the weekend just so I can keep up with FS's posts'.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck Jim!!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's what dreams are made of right there.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> LOL too funny.
> 
> Here is a pic Jim tookyesterday when we were gridding of the ridge stand I've been hunting in.
> 
> ...


Man how do you sit it that ALL DAY???? Holy smokes. BTW thanks for sharing your trip with us.

Bob


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i'd be wearing a harness. just in case you nod out.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Thats a stud.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is some buck!


----------



## jmlstl (Nov 13, 2010)

Picked up the thread a few days ago and read 15 pages one evening and been following daily. Enjoy the read and hope you success on the hunt. My hunting this year has been limited as we lost our lease in northern MO and have been working on closing a few deals for work. Unfortunately they are stacking up during hunting primetime but should be able to get out quite a bit post Thanksgiving. 

I think I have the camo in the tree stand pics. Browning windstopper in mossy oak. Picked up the outfit on sale about 5 years ago and is the most weather versatile and comfortable camo I own.

I look forward seeing pics of the BBD!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Luck Strutter...like everyone else has said...wear your harness. I had a scare once in a stand very similar to that.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good Luck FS! I as well am a newbie to your thread but "LOVE IT!" Makes me want to be hunting. Im gonna give it a shot tomorrow evening if I can. Gotta pour concrete and get my new string on my bow which came in the mail today after waitning a few days shy of a month. Then to the tree I go. Gonna check my camera and get n the stand. With any luck I can give us something to look at from SE Kansas. I have 66 acres in the middle of Public Land to hunt and its loaded with deer! Heard the action was HOT this AM... Im stoked


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ttt 

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Dawn broke 20 mins ago. It was gorgeous. Little windy in this ladder set area I'm hunting this morning. No deer so far.


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome view.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Sun is rising feels great. I've lasered all my lanes.











Slicktrick mag is ready to fly at a draws notice


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Man, there is some great genetics in that area. Jim's 200+ is a jaw dropper. Go get em Scotty!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

well FS i'm coming to sit with ya tonight, my turn to shoot!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had a 105" 8 cruise through at 10 yards!!





























Shooting into the sun mostly, but can y'all make out the rack?


----------



## huntinmedic (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea we can see it. Maybe the big one will be coming thru soon. Nice set up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Doe and 1 skipper just moved thru. Deer MOVING


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Small female coyote just came thru west to east full draw no shot 35yds


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good morning to hunt. I hate work


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Amen to that. A crappy day in the woods is better than the best day at work. That big boy is coming your way I can feel it!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Spike 60yds moving west to east...nose to ground walking/trotting


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Definitely sounds like theyre moving. Youll see some shooters in no time.


----------



## cleankill (Dec 10, 2007)

This Florida Hunter is ready to go to Kansas to hunt...TS I am really enjoying following your hunt. Keep the post coming.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

125-130" 8 just chased a doe by my stand from east to west!! Grunting whole way














































Pics show his rack decent? Hard to tell on phone screen


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I honestly cannot get any work done b/c all I keep doing is hitting refresh every 5 minutes. So much for expense reports today........


----------



## Lexus423 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea you can see it ok. Great pics man. What a day!
What is the temp? Wind?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like great activity. Are you sitting all day again?


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

I love all these updates from the stand, but I really hope you don't inadvertently spook a big boy while you've got your phone out updating us.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

That doe smells good to a small buck so a big one might be by any time. following her trail.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

You have seen, shot, and encountered more deer in the last few days than I have in my entire 14 years of hunting!!! Im moving to KS!!!!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like a good day to be in the woods! Best of luck to you


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Even with all the deer this morning, we had plans to hunt our 500 acre farm up north this afternoon. Thus, I didnt pack in any food or drink this morn so I would not have been able to make it much longer in the stand this morning. So I came out and we proceeding according to plan. I have been anxious to hunt this farm on a good cold day with the right wind for 2 years now. Still not doing it today with the temps going to rise to 60 but it should be decent weather overall. I will have another perfect wind tomorrow morn for the stand I was in this morn so I'll be back there if no success today. 

Here are some pics around my stand I'm in now. It is on a wicked badass ridge in deer country! The stand is a classic funnel placement at the top of a deep ravine that funnels movement.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Goodluck with you hunt. Do you own all this land or is an outfitter or just a family friend?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish I was hunting where you are! I need to go to Kansas!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my God I have a buck tending grunting in the deep ditch 60-75 yards to the west!!!!!!

I grunted back at him a couple of times when I first heard it but haven't since. One time I heard a loud drawn out grrrrrrrrrrruuuuunnnnnntttttt clicking thru the whole thing.

This is insane...I can't see out towards them its too thick. Been picking apart the brush with the binos to no avail. A big buck has got to have a doe sequestered down in that ditch!! They're close!!


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

snort wheeze or turn over a can


Fullstrutter said:


> Oh my God I have a buck tending grunting in the deep ditch 60-75 yards to the west!!!!!!
> 
> I grunted back at him a couple of times when I first heard it but haven't since. One time I heard a loud drawn out grrrrrrrrrrruuuuunnnnnntttttt clicking thru the whole thing.
> 
> This is insane...I can't see out towards them its too thick. Been picking apart the brush with the binos to no avail. A big buck has got to have a doe sequestered down in that ditch!! They're close!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool stuff. I'm digging the pics.


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

snort wheeze should bring him around. just be ready as he will be on alert and looking for a fight especially if he hasnt bred her yet. If he has then the can should do the trick.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I didnt think I was going to be able to pull him off her. Haven't heard him in half hour or so. 

Just had turkeys scratching across the ridge making a damn racket...man its crunchy up here. 25 of them in total, 15 were hens the rest jakes. Of the 15 or so hens there was 3 with single beards!! They ranged from 6-10" long. Believe I read about 1% of hens will sport a beard...it must be a very prevalent genetic trait on this farm!

Tons of pics...all with the Nikon


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

come FS knock something down!


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

This thread is killing me. Just too cool.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Any updates FS ? Hope you tag a big one


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

What's up with the updates man??? I'm dying down here!


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

After dark... No update.... He has one down!!!! WELL


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

westen said:


> After dark... No update.... He has one down!!!! WELL


Let's hope so!!


----------



## paradis1142 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint! Haha I had a buck chasing a doe all around my stand from 5 mins before last light for like 10 mins! Couldn't get down or anything. Didn't want to spook them. He was grunting like crazy it was an awesome show. Unfortunately he was not a shooter. Had him dead to rights at 20 yards the first time he chased her through. 

I heard them coming from at least 150 yards through the woods its so crunchy out on the oak ridge!

We are smooging the landowner...or at least I'm sitting here with Jimmy while he is haha. Very nice widow, her husband died a couple years back. 

Anyhow, we're getting pizza 2nite! Excited about that. 

I'll post some pics from today later on, especially of the bearded hens!


----------



## casador81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep at it brotha. Your seeing some awesome deer activity at least. I can't wait to get out there tomorrow morning! Rubs and scrapes are beginning to appear here in CT


----------



## bowhunter05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright guys, I got trigger happy today...with the camera! The ride out to that farm that we hunted today is amazing. The Northeast Kansas countryside makes a mans soul yearn to be here every day of his life. I fall in love with it more and more every day I spend out here. 

Here are some pictures from our ride up to our 500 acre farm we hunted this afternoon:






































































































Have to start another post because only 10 pics max per post, brb


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

The next pics will be from my stand up on the ridge this afternoon/evening. The turkeys were a nice addition to the afternoon and the bearded hens were so cool. The sunset was awesome too! Great evening all in all, especially capped off with the last light encounter with the basket 7 chasing a hot doe all around my stand. 


Here is a cruiser 8 that came by Jim this afternoon. He was about a half mile away from me across the farm. Jim texted me this pic from his iPhone. It takes solid pics. 












Turkeys!! Loved seeing all the bearded hens...wish I had a turkey tag! I would have definitely gotten a bearded hen mounted. You can see the wavy beard in the 3rd turkey pic and the straight beard in the 5th turkey pic. Wish I could have gotten a pic with at least 2 or 3 of them in the same frame!










































































Love the zoooooom on the new Nikon!! 21x optical @ 14.1MP. This is my first field test of it since purchasing and it is quite a solid point and shoot. Takes great pics, user friendly, quick power up for quick encounters, and quiet/smooth/fast zoom. 


Sunset on the ridge this evening: 

























So my hunt offically has 2 full days and one half day left. Strangely, I do not feel any pressure and my mind and body are as sharp as the day I got here. It is surprising to me considering the effort I've been putting in every day dark to dark. 


This hunting trip has already been wildly successful beyond any expectations I had going into it. Countless amazing encounters with rutting bucks chasing does, tons of deer activity, 6 P&Y+ bucks seen...and brought you all with me through every up and down along the way. It's been a blast and tag punched or unpunched at the end...this trip was everything I hoped it would be. 


Maybe, just maybe I'll get one more chance at a big shooter. And if I do, you can be sure I will not let the opportunity go untapped. The November deer woods have been very good to me this year and all I can be is extremely grateful and thankful for all that the good Lord has blessed me with thus far. 


I'll be up in the morning at 5AM and on stand by 6AM. I'm headed back to the same set I was in this morning where I saw 6 deer and 3 bucks...all either cruising or chasing. Around 11 I will switch stands to the ridge stand I hunted a good bit earlier in my trip. The wind is perfect for both sets tomorrow, from the south. Once the wind picks up like it's supposed to, I'll move back on the ridge where it's protected. 


Tomorrow is the date that I killed 8osaurus on last year. Could lightening strike twice on the same day? I'll be there ready and waiting to find out. 



Strutter


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pics. What model Nikon is that?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Goodluck tomorrow strutter. I'll be checking in tomorrow like I have every other day


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow strutter, i will be checking on ya.

I am going to try and take my first deer with a pistol in the morning.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice pictures and good luck tomorrow.



Tim


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I've really enjoyed your pics and your story. I love that it's real and not some hunting show bs. I mean, you missed or made a bad shot, but that happens to real hunters all the time. Even if you don't tag out, I have enjoyed sitting in on your adventure.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck strut


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck. I will be in the Iowa woods tomorrow.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish you the best!
Myself - Got my string on finally and will hit the woods at same time as u! Didnt get out to check camera or hunt like I would have hoped to due to work...
Not worried though! Until next time..


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> Nice pics. What model Nikon is that?


Ditto. Looking for the same kind of camera.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck this morning! I was lucky enough to fill my tag yesterday morning. Hopefully you will be as lucky!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

No deer moving here yet. Cool and breezy wind ssw I believe. Overcast and feeling right. Come on p&y, I'm ready!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been covered up with deer! Unfortunately its been mostly doe. So far 9 doe & a basket rack 9 point. I heard a buck grunting while in my stand before sun up. Sounded like he was working a doe pretty hard! Waitn for the big one!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just had a Nice buck come by but failed to come out and play


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright guys the sun just peeked out for the first time all morning. About 5 mins ago I saw the first buck of the morning too. 4 pointer cruising north to south into the southerly wind. About 30 mins ago I caught two glimpses of a doe to the east 70 yards or so across the field road. Heard a buck grunt and they disappeared, never saw him. 

Slow morning for me, probably going to get a whole lot slower with the 20+mph wind that is getting rougher by the hour. Its November 12th though...never know what could slip through my set. 

Has anyone seen mature buck movement in a rut funnel on high wind days during primetime (Nov 5th - 15th) ? What was your experience? Kill a good buck?


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

great pics. I can't believe that is a point and shoot camera! Man, that place looks 'deery'. 
Stay out there! Even if its not perfect conditions, you've got two days left. Might as well spend them in a tree.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I wouldn't be anywhere else! Ill be out here all day in the wind. 

The camera is a Nikon L120.

So guys what are youre windy day November rut funnel stories of big bucks? Any storys like that exist haha?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good hunt coming your way. Good luck


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Seen one of the biggest bucks in my life in Illinois in 2004 in a big funnel , on a day where the gust was reaching 40mph. He was hot on a doe and I just couldn't get him killed. Deer was easy gross Boone probably in the 180 range. Main frame 12pt , perfect rack as best I could tell. He was an absolute giant. The wind wasn't bothering that dude a bit. Good luck man!!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

I short a 13 point buck on the day before thanksgiving two seasons ago with winds like this and he was the only deer i seen that evening. I had a 10 maybe a 12 point cruise by an hour ago but he stayd behind a tree and disappered with out offering me a shot.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

FS, funny you shoud ask. I had 17mph winds this morning and shot a good 10pt, should go in the 140's. Going back to look for him @ 2pm.

Seen lots good sized bucks on their feet the last 3 days, winds have been so strong, had to hug the tree to keep from falling out.

Honestly if bucks are in lock down, like they are here. Better to be windy,if they get seperated, panic mode kicks in and buck activity goes through the roof!


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh I wouldn't be anywhere else! Ill be out here all day in the wind.
> 
> The camera is a Nikon L120.
> 
> So guys what are youre windy day November rut funnel stories of big bucks? Any storys like that exist haha?


I shot the buck that is my avatar on thanksgiving day. i was hunting in a big bowl in the timber because it was so windy. he was following a hot doe. the doe made me and he would not let her go back. he worked her like a cutting horse, pushing her towards me. she took off running by me and he took off after her , he paused just enough to put his front and rear legs togeather to jump the creek beside me and i shot at that moment. it was a perfect shot. he went down sixty yards from the stand.
the wind was gusting up to forty miles an hour.
i have a couple of stands in creek bottoms and usually only set in them on days like today.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I think the wind might stop the does from moving as much, not sure. But I don't think it stops the bucks from cruising thru their funnels. I shot my buck this year and it had been 20mph winds until five minutes before I shot my buck. He came from the direction I walked in from, so I'm sure he had been on his feet during the wind. 

My little brother shot his a week ago and it was in 20mph winds also, we didn't see any does moving, but that buck was still cruising thru a funnel between timbers.

Good luck. Next year, I think you should video the whole thing, have someone cut it and put it on a DVD and produce 500 of them. Then sell them on here. Would be fun to watch.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

dtprice said:


> Next year, I think you should video the whole thing, have someone cut it and put it on a DVD and produce 500 of them. Then sell them on here. Would be fun to watch.


If he does that I know I'll pay for it. That would be 100 times better than watching hunting on tv


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Havent seen a deer since 9:50. What about u Strutter?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nothing moving over here, it's going to have to be an anomaly to see one in this wind. My best chance will be in last half hour or daylight. Pulling a dark to darker all in same tree today. 

Hey scrape congrats on your buck brothaman!! That is awesome! Looking forward to reading the write up on your thread of how it all went down and seeing pics of the buck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

A few mins ago I thought I heard something.......then realized I was just going crazy because you can't hear anything except WHOOOOOOOOSOSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Imagine a high performance leaf blower on full blast blowing you from 20 feet away, only minus the engine sound...you'll be in the ballpark of what I'm experiencing lol.


I think I'm gonna need skydiving goggles here soon :tongue:


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

You def. have some drive there FS cause I wimped out and decided to stay home today. Most of the trees I sit are fairly small and move really bad with high winds and the bigger trees I have the wind is wrong direction for those stands. Good luck to ya if ya dont get one nobody can say it was a lack of effort and persistance on your part...Good luck...


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Strutter, I'm sitting In the same Kansas wind! It sucks! I hope it calms down near dark


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im in Southeast Kansas so i have the same conditions... Unfortunately. I thought my tree was gonna come down. Its blowing so hard a hedge apple almost knocked me out, instead it knocked one of my arrows out of my quiver! Just had two doe go by, biggens too! Maybecwith any luck stuff will start to pick up. 


Thank god for wind and iphones


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just was eluded by the same nice buck again! Twice in the same day. I did get to watch him make a scrape and a rub 20 yards from my stand.


----------



## upatree10 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think your pics just sold me on the Nikon L120. Awesome pics from a point and shoot!!!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

How does one even find land like this or did you just have to pay up?


----------



## csagen (Jun 14, 2011)

whats the word stutt??? did a big one show up at the last second??!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Man today was a rough one for the psyche. Not a dang deer all day long came by. The two glimpses I had of deer were fleeting at best. A doe for a few steps, and a 4 pointer for a few steps. Both at least 75 yards away. Both before noon. Nothing else for the rest of the day. What a bummer...but I had to see for myself if the conditions would actually limit the deer movement like they should have. And they did, unfortunately. 

Regrouping, drinking some brews, and grilling 1.25" thick ribeyes on the grill!! 

See y'all in a bit!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

It's okay strut. Get back at it tomorrow and bag a big one! How many days you got left ?


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm hungry now!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*This was supposed to be posted last night but I hit preview instead of submit!*

I have 1.5 total days left, 3 hunts. Two in the mornings and one evening hunt left. Flight leaves on Monday at 4PM central. 

Here are some pics from the amazing Midwest beef steaks we just had on the grill!! Jim got them at the local meat locker and they were fresh cut. I had a super thick 18oz ribeye and Jimmy had a KC strip! I marinated them in an olive oil and spices mixture. Emril's essense, fresh garlic, liquid smoke, onion powder, dried parsely, and a touch of salt!

Cross grill marks and double basted:

































Going to hit the hay here in a little bit. Need to get my rest so I can stay focused and energized for the last all day hunt tomorrow! 


My trip is definitely winding down, but I am feeling quite successful with what I have already experienced. Anything that may happen over the next 48 hours is just icing on the KS cake. This place is amazing and I love every second I spend here! 


It looks like the weather will be a little better tomorrow than it was today. Little cooler, and a little less windy. I'll continue to be out there in the best spot possible based on the wind, putting my time in. There isn't too much sand left in the hourglass. 


Can I pull off a last minute miracle?


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey you got some Boulevard Wheat too. Great KC beer.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Deer are flying everywhere around me, mostly does but one small buck. Something's going on here not sure what yet


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck, it has been fun following your hunt this past week.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Goodluck FS I know you can do it


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Are you at least going to put a doe down? Might as well grab some meat for the freezer, right?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> Are you at least going to put a doe down? Might as well grab some meat for the freezer, right?


This made me laugh, people don't come here to fill the freezer.....


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good Luck Strutter! I have really enjoyed your story. You have gave me a picture in my own mind about what you have done this past week. GREAT JOB!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

170p&ywhitail said:


> This made me laugh, people don't come here to fill the freezer.....


HAHA well I understand that, I really do. However, if it comes down to the last minute and you haven't shot a deer all season then a doe is better than nothing, right? This dude is from S. Florida and will likely not be getting another shot at a deer this season unless he plans on returning.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck this AM strutter.


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck today FS


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Let's hope he hits one out of the park...bottom of the 9th, 2 outs and 2 strikes. I can see it!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Let's hope he hits one out of the park...bottom of the 9th, 2 outs and 2 strikes. I can see it!!


You got this strut.. It's gonna happen


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck on your last all day hunt man. This evening I feel you will get something


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nothing this morning guys. Regrouping with Jimmy. Warm windy day again today...this end of hunt weather is a killer.


----------



## jmlstl (Nov 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Let's hope he hits one out of the park...bottom of the 9th, 2 outs and 2 strikes. I can see it!!


The Cardinals were there in the 9th and 10th during game 6. They ended up winning the World Series. You can do this FS!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Just saw this thread and dissapointed i wasn't here from the beginning. Last years thread was awesome! Good luck FS!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Where in ks are you? We have at most 5mph winds here...


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Nothing this morning guys. Regrouping with Jimmy. Warm windy day again today...this end of hunt weather is a killer.


I didn't see anything this morning either. Well i saw 2 coyotes and 3 young bobcats. The moon and warm weather must have slowed things down considerably


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Big bucks are with does around here. And many 140-150 class out cruising


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in Marshall Cnty. Nothing till 10. Had a nice 10 pt chase a doe across the bean field and rattled in a forky about 10:30. Don't get discouraged FS it can happen any time!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Nothing this morning guys. Regrouping with Jimmy. Warm windy day again today...this end of hunt weather is a killer.


That sucks.


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> HAHA well I understand that, I really do. However, if it comes down to the last minute and you haven't shot a deer all season then a doe is better than nothing, right? This dude is from S. Florida and will likely not be getting another shot at a deer this season unless he plans on returning.


Why would you say that he will likely not have another shot at a deer because he is from S. Fl???? I live 20 minutes from Scotty and trust me there are plenty of opportunities for Scotty to shoot a deer down here. Obviously nothing of the caliber that is found in Kansas but our season is open until the beginning of January.


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, unfortunate news. Just heard from my boss at work. Something I was hoping would occur later this week or next week is going down tomorrow. So I have to be back and my hunt has come to an end. I had originally planned my hunt to be last Thursday thru today so I have a plane ticket today I can use. I also bought an extra one for tomorrow as a backup plan a week ago. With southwest airlines any flight you cancel recycles back into your account and you can use the funds anytime in the next year. 

So I'm going to head home today and my hunt has officially ended! I feel very satisfied about everything, it was an awesome trip with many great experiences. 

I may not have filled my tag, but I knew before I got here last year that it's never a sure thing. Even with the amazing farms we have to hunt, I'm looking for a very special animal. I had one encounter with a 150"+ and that's all I could ever ask for. 

Thank you so much Jim for another amazing hunt! Stay focused and keep on hunting and try and fill your tag on a bruiser. 


Had a blast taking you guys along on my adventure. Thanks for all the support. Wish I could have knocked a big one down but bowhunting is a challenge and that's why we all love it. 

I will write up a final chapter to close the thread tomorrow with some more pictures!


Strutter


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it was a great thread man! Thanks for taking us along for the ride! Got any other deer hunting planned for this year?


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

maybe you can fill that tag over the thanksgiving weekend in kansas. don't forget ohio's archery season run's thru 2-5-12. baiting is legal on private property which just about guarantee's you some venison. just sayin' you got plenty of time, just in another state and yes a lot of the bucks will have racks on there heads in late season. great thread! really enjoyed it!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Work sucks don't it?, so what do you do @ work that's so important for your boss to call you on vaction and tell you to come back? Sounds like somthing my boss would try and pull.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Fs I hope to kill one for you tonight in remembrances of the one that got away


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Great thread FS, thanks for the story. I'll be here next year waiting.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

dtprice said:


> great thread fs, thanks for the story. I'll be here next year waiting.


x2!


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

Well if anyone gives you trouble, you could of shot a lot of deer. You're just looking for that special one. Just think, the ones you seen this year, will be that much bigger next year


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Great read again this year. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## TXGrown (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us in on your hunt! It's been an awesome ride for us as well


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hand shake to you strutter!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Have safe travels.


----------



## RMWITT (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks again for brining us along, Strutter!

My son (our second child) was born on 23SEP11, and Ohio's season opened on 24SEP11. Needless to say that my season has been non-existent to this point so I have been living vicariously through your most recent trip to KS, and I just finished catching up on 2010 as well! Kudos again for taking the time to put such an awesome thread together as I'm sure it would have been a lot easier to focus on the hunt but you chose to let us tag along with you in God's Country. 

I'm sure KS will be selling a few more non-resident tags next year because of you - keep up the great work!


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Already looking forward to it again next year FS! A lot of us dont have the opportunity to hunt what sounds like a world class property, so its great experiencing the hunt of another one of us...average, normal guys, right along with you! What an exciting journey you were able to take us all on!

Just a though...maybe incorporate some video into next years hunt?

Take care, and best of luck the rest of the year!


----------



## Shimanonut (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for another great year following your hunt. I was glued to this as I am sure many others were as well. Already looking forward to next years read.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear your has ended. I'm gonna miss the updates. Thanks for the ride.

Just curious, what kind of work do you do?

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet thread FS. That sucks that you were called back to work. Good luck and maybe you will make it back still this year to hunt.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Great thread, great pics, thanks for taking us along!!!!


----------



## Scootman (Oct 16, 2011)

*1st time posting*

Strutter,

From one Floridian to another, It's been a pleasure tagging along during this journey. Now you have me combing throught endless internet pages looking for a couple Kansas farms where my future trophy may be roaming.

Scoots


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

strut 
i see many out of state hunters come and go in my home of ks some i have enjoyed and others i have not but you even though we have not met with your full description and respect for the game thanks for sharing and we all are looking forward to another year and another thread simlar to this one. . .
thanks for riding but like all roller coasters you do get off but you can always return
88


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

Strut, thanks for this adventure... hope next year you bag one... 

Anyone else miss being glued to this thread during work today?


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Deuce 30-30 said:


> Strut, thanks for this adventure... hope next year you bag one...
> 
> Anyone else miss being glued to this thread during work today?


I do!


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

me.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I do not want to steal Fullstrutter's post I enjoyed every minute of it and that's the reason I started bowhuntingroad.com, which does this kind of thing... follows travelling bowhunters and allows them a place to blog daily about their experiences. As Fullstrutter showed, today's technology is an amazing thing and he used it masterfully to keep us all engaged. If you really like this type of thing, keep an eye on bowhuntingroad.com. And a big thank you to Fullstrutter for keeping us informed and glued to this thread. I wish you a tremendous hunt again next year! And if anyone ever finds the remains of the buck you shot, I hope you will come back on here and fill us in!


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

Scootman said:


> Strutter,
> 
> From one Floridian to another, It's been a pleasure tagging along during this journey. Now you have me combing throught endless internet pages looking for a couple Kansas farms where my future trophy may be roaming.
> 
> Scoots


Scootman from "Pensacola Fishing Forum" possibly? Mike Moore


----------



## Scootman (Oct 16, 2011)

bonethug said:


> Scootman from "Pensacola Fishing Forum" possibly? Mike Moore


Hey Mike....Yep, it's me....

This thread has me convinced for a Kansas hunting trip next year. One of my co-workers just returned from Kansas and shot another stud buck. I have a different co-worker in Kansas this week. I am pretty close to securing a spot for a trip next year...The mid-west monsters make our little deer look like the neighbor's tea-cup poodle.

Scoots


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Reflections on my Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt*

It has been a long 4 days since I returned from KS on Sunday. Work has been crazy, and I've really been missing my treestands I hunted!! Especially my ridge set Jim and I have been calling "Scott's set" since last year. Jim has only been able to get out once since I left and hunted that stand I had the encounter with the big buck out of. Strangely, with cold conditions and good wind, no deer came through that evening. It's likely the lockdown has been in effect over the last few days. 

At any rate, some people asked what I do for work. I'm work for a reference laboratory (cancer diagnostic/prognostic testing) in operations. I drive a handful of the companies technology projects and manage relationships with the companies largest instrument vendors. It's interesting and I like the people I work with, but it's not my passion. I've had ears and eyes open in the outdoor arena for some time now, always networking and looking for an opportunity. My job pays the bills and has room for growth and for now it works. It's part of the reason I had to leave on Sunday instead of Monday. But the weather was also looking lousy. 


Now that I have had a few days to let the rigors of hunting nonstop for 10 days wear off, I've realized a few things. I learned a lot this year. As much as you always think and hope you know, every trip and even every day is an education...if you are paying attention. There was lots to be learned, and I now also have a second year of data with the properties that we hunt. 

Something especially important that I learned is that I will never take a shot through a window of brush again...especially not at the deer I have waited all year for in Kansas. There was a lot riding on that one shot...and it was simply too risky to shoot through a window in the brush. I thought it was a piece of cake to make it through a large 1 square foot+ window but that is simply not the case. I will just let him walk and try to turn him back around with a grunt next time. Or, take the tough shot at close range right below the tree where there's no brush in the way. 


Another thing that I learned that I will tweak for next year is the timeframe that I was hunting. Next year, the weekends stack up a little later in the month. I always try to include two full weekends in my trip to minimize vacation time : hunting time ratio. Also going to take 7 or 8 vacation days because my company just rolled out a beefier vacation policy (cha-ching!!). So I'm thinking fly out Tuesday the 6th and start hunting Wedneday the 7th and stay through the following Sunday the 18th. Lots of time between now and then, but things looking good with the landowners. Had some nice conversations with them before I left. I will also be cutting and pasting all my posts from this thread into a Microsoft Word document and printing out and mailing to them. They don't have computers and really enjoyed my story when I mailed it to them last year. 


Think there's a few more things I've been thinking about this week but can't remember right now. I'll add to the thread when they come to me. The trip was a blast and I saw a ton of deer. Spent a lot of time in quality areas observing wildlife, taking lots of pics, and updating the thread bringing you guys along. Wish I could spend a week in at least 4 different states (KS, IL, IA, OH, KY) every Fall during the prime time and do a live hunt thread for every one! But for now, not having a job in the outdoor industry and the flexibility to do that yet...it'll have to be once a Fall. I've thought about doing it with turkey hunting in the Spring, but I feel like turkeys just don't draw the attention and interest that monster bucks do. 


Mark my words...if I get the chance, I will make a run at making a living doing this kind of stuff. I love it, people enjoy what I can produce, and the work comes naturally and easily to me. Someday...someday soon I hope! Next year I am planning on incorporating video into my Kansas bowhunt. I've got a year to plan out what pieces of equipment to buy and how to run it effectively. I'll hope to video everything and pull stills from the video to post on the thread, in addition to sharing video as well. What would be the best way to share the video? Upload to youtube and post the links? Other options? 



Here are a couple more pics of the magic place I'm really missing already




























Strutter


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice. Video is always streamlined and easier thru YouTube. Plus you then have a record of the videos forever stored.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

...and your own video channel.


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet pics, and an awesome thread yet again. Can't wait for next year, I'll be anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't wait till next year. Video would be really cool. Thanks for sharing your adventure with us.


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

Scootman said:


> Hey Mike....Yep, it's me....
> 
> This thread has me convinced for a Kansas hunting trip next year. One of my co-workers just returned from Kansas and shot another stud buck. I have a different co-worker in Kansas this week. I am pretty close to securing a spot for a trip next year...The mid-west monsters make our little deer look like the neighbor's tea-cup poodle.
> 
> Scoots


I went to Kansas this year but had to fly home after 4 days due to my grandfather being hospitalized. I was there long enough to tell you it is all its cracked up to be! Definately headed back next year.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I will be back! Thanks again for the ride.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Almost time to put in for my NR Kansas buck tag! Believe they are due by the end of April. Who else is going back this year?


Even with turkey season in full swing, I think about bowhunting Kansas giants all the time! 

I love chasing gobblers in the Spring almost as much as bowhunting monster bucks though. I'll be headed to KS to chase some Rio's in 15 days...can't wait to back in the land of the giants!!


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll be headed back, first week in December.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

im heading out tomorrow for 4 days of shed hunting on a new piece of property. then ill be back out in november and if work allows maybe a quick trip before in october to hang some stands before the hunt!

i love kansas


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Ill be there from around the 19-16th of November. NE Kansas! Application date is April 1-27!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forward to your trip strutter, its better than watching whitetail bowhunting on tv. (and I really like watching bow hunting on tv)


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

d3ue3ce said:


> Ill be there from around the 19-16th of November. NE Kansas! Application date is April 1-27!


19-26th. . Made a typo


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Man i need a good place to hunt in Kansas !!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

d3ue3ce said:


> 19-26th. . Made a typo


I will be in Kansas the exact same days ..You going outfitted or DIY?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

baz77 said:


> I will be in Kansas the exact same days ..You going outfitted or DIY?


Neither technically. Hunting with a member on here on his properties. What about you? Ill be in NE Kansas


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

d3ue3ce said:


> Neither technically. Hunting with a member on here on his properties. What about you? Ill be in NE Kansas


I'm in the exact same boat, hunting with my buddy Jimmy that I originally met through here, and we hunt in NE KS as well! Man do I love that country. Love the ridges.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

d3ue3ce said:


> Neither technically. Hunting with a member on here on his properties. What about you? Ill be in NE Kansas


Same thing I am doing. Who are you hunting with? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha looks like NE KS is the place to be in November!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

78 days and counting


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> 78 days and counting


Do they have any big ones on cam this year?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

No they, just me and my buddy! And we just got the cams out this past weekend. Gonna last them sit for a month or so and see what we're working with. 

The farms that we hunt are rut funnels for the most part. The only exception is the prop that I killed 8osaurus on in 2010. There's a big bedding area a few hundred yards away and it holds deer. It's also a funnel but there are resident deer too. 

A lot of the deer we get pics of on our big farms may or may not be around come the rut. It's fun getting pics but the deer we're hunting are more often neighboring farms deer that are cruising. 

We'll see what we get...will be checking in mid Sept!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> No they, just me and my buddy! And we just got the cams out this past weekend. Gonna last them sit for a month or so and see what we're working with.
> 
> The farms that we hunt are rut funnels for the most part. The only exception is the prop that I killed 8osaurus on in 2010. There's a big bedding area a few hundred yards away and it holds deer. It's also a funnel but there are resident deer too.
> 
> ...


Sounds good man wasn't sure if you had someone back in Kansas running cams or not. A month is a long time to wait, I bet it will eat at you waiting that long wondering what is out there! Anyway can't wait for your annual trip and all of the great live updates that come with it.


----------



## ladderstand (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't wait to read about the hunt this year!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

You and me both brotha!!

We checked trail cams for the first time this past weekend and no bucks of any substantial size. Not a big deal because the farms we hunt are funnels and don't necessarily have bucks living on them year round. Lotsssssss of does though...and that's all that matters!

49 days and counting until I arrive into the Land of the Giants...November 8th!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> You and me both brotha!!
> 
> We checked trail cams for the first time this past weekend and no bucks of any substantial size. Not a big deal because the farms we hunt are funnels and don't necessarily have bucks living on them year round. Lotsssssss of does though...and that's all that matters!
> 
> 49 days and counting until I arrive into the Land of the Giants...November 8th!!


I was planning on going to Illinois on the 6th this year but had to cancel. I'm almost glad it worked out this way because EHD hit real hard in Southern Pike County as reported here and from my buddy. But who knows maybe next year will be the same. I guess I'll have to live my mid-west hunt through you again this season. Good luck Strutter!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy Halloweeen! This day is usually the start of the rut magic every year!!

8 Days and counting until I fly out for my 3rd annual Live Monster Buck Bowhunt from Kansas!!!

I'll start my new thread the beginning of next week and post some videos, pics, and discussion regarding the weather and what people are seeing. 


The excitement is building big time!


----------



## warrbuk (Dec 2, 2009)

Strutter, looking forward to seeing your posts. A buddy and I are headed east to Kingman County KS. For our first whitetail hunt. We start on the ninth after a two day drive.


----------



## RUN-N-LATE (Sep 16, 2011)

I can not wait, i think i must have looked at that post 6 or 7 times a day to see what was going on. Look forward to it..................


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Scott,

On-board. Go man go. Try Tap Talk App, it's live and instant directly form AT while there. Works great. Video too. You don't even need a photo bucket etc.

Kel


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to the thread again this year!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> Scott,
> 
> On-board. Go man go. Try Tap Talk App, it's live and instant directly form AT while there. Works great. Video too. You don't even need a photo bucket etc.
> 
> Kel


X2 on tapatalk. I love the app. It's so much easier to use on here. But strut I can't wait for your thread again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Im excited to follow this thread, cant wait!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Awaiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chris


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

subd again for the ride..........


----------



## Caino (Aug 26, 2010)

Strutter - seems like your going a little later this year than past years. Any particular reason? Just curious. I'll be headed north again on the 10th.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet, was fun watching this thread last year, count me in!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Caino said:


> Strutter - seems like your going a little later this year than past years. Any particular reason? Just curious. I'll be headed north again on the 10th.


Hey brotha...yes going later for sure this year. The reason is three-fold. 

First, Jimmy has always advocated to come later in the month. He killed is 203" on Nov 15th, and has had countless encounters with 150" deer during the second half of the month. Since I am looking for a very special animal on this annual hunt, it is better to come later in the month he thinks. Yes I'll se lots of chasing and deer movement earlier in Nov, but mostly it is young bucks and does. I will most likely see less deer this year overall, but I should in theory have a statistically higher mature buck:young buck sightings ratio. 

Second, I usually leave on a Thursday and come back the following Sunday to maximize vacation time:hunting time ratio (two weekends and only needing 6 PTO days). The dates for this Fall stacked up super nicely such that I could do that and not be arriving into Kansas on the 10th or later. If I could engineer the dates perfectly, I would do the 7th-18th every year (if that was a thursday to the following Sunday). 

Third...Thanksgiving is actually early this year and it is on the 22nd. My family always has Thanksgiving up at our NY Lodge and rifle hunt that whole week every year. So, instead of having 4 flights (FL --> KS, KS --> FL, FL --> NY, NY --> FL), I skipped one leg. It saved me some money, used similar amount of PTO (counting what I would have used for Thanksgiving every year) and am getting to hunt an extra couple days in KS as well! Will be flying FL --> KS, KS --> NY, NY --> FL. 

The only difference is that I will be flying into NY on Tuesday, and I usually fly in on Friday. I have booked flights for both Friday the 16th in case I kill early, and Tuesday the 20th if I don't. 

I will have more time in KS this year than both of my previous hunts! 12 full days to get it done!


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Subscribed. Good luck strutter!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey brotha...yes going later for sure this year. The reason is three-fold.
> 
> First, Jimmy has always advocated to come later in the month. He killed is 203" on Nov 15th, and has had countless encounters with 150" deer during the second half of the month. Since I am looking for a very special animal on this annual hunt, it is better to come later in the month he thinks. Yes I'll se lots of chasing and deer movement earlier in Nov, but mostly it is young bucks and does. I will most likely see less deer this year overall, but I should in theory have a statistically higher mature buck:young buck sightings ratio.
> 
> ...


Pretty nice logic there. Can you cancel the flights or are you on the hook?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

WVohioFAN said:


> Subscribed. Good luck strutter!


I haven't started this years thread yet hahah!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

phade said:


> Pretty nice logic there. Can you cancel the flights or are you on the hook?


Yes I can cancel a flight with no cancellation fee...that's the beauty of Southwest airlines! They put the credit from any cancelled flight into your account to be used in the ensuing 12 months. I take lots of trips every year. I'll be cancelling one of the flights and the credit will get used that's for sure. Probably for Spring turkey!


----------



## BoonROTO (Sep 17, 2009)

He is putting you up for 12 days, and your hunting his hunting ground the best time of the year, that is one HELL OF A HOST!


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Strutter,

Where are you headed in KS? I'LL be west of witchita an hr or so nov 10-17. I filled my NDtag already so i'm jacked! Losing sleep already. You do any decoying? And the timing is right full moon was 3nights ago. Will be there during a new moon! Best o luck.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

BoonROTO said:


> He is putting you up for 12 days, and your hunting his hunting ground the best time of the year, that is one HELL OF A HOST!


We have a great arrangement that works out well for us both. I am very fortunate to have met Jimmy...that's for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

gasman8 said:


> Strutter,
> 
> Where are you headed in KS? I'LL be west of witchita an hr or so nov 10-17. I filled my NDtag already so i'm jacked! Losing sleep already. You do any decoying? And the timing is right full moon was 3nights ago. Will be there during a new moon! Best o luck.



Gasman...NE KS...Leavenworth county! Congrats on already drawing blood! I'm jealous! The only thing I've been sticking with my Elite Pulse is my Rhinoblock target! Been making a few videos though. Will be posting some of them on my new thread once I get it fired up. 

Was thinking about kicking it off on Monday but a lot of this discussion would be great on it. 

7 days and counting!


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> I haven't started this years thread yet hahah!



OOPS... well when ya do...I'm in! Go get em buddy. lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

WVohioFAN said:


> OOPS... well when ya do...I'm in! Go get em buddy. lol


Lol soon, probably monday morning kickoff with a T minus 3 days and counting status


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Gasman...NE KS...Leavenworth county! Congrats on already drawing blood! I'm jealous! The only thing I've been sticking with my Elite Pulse is my Rhinoblock target! Been making a few videos though. Will be posting some of them on my new thread once I get it fired up.
> 
> Was thinking about kicking it off on Monday but a lot of this discussion would be great on it.
> 
> 7 days and counting!


Have you done the new thread yet? Can't miss subbing that one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm hunting Leavenworth, atchison,and donnish an counties where I just moved this year. If you need anything or wanna grab a drink pm me. I live between Leavenworth and atchison.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Have you done the new thread yet? Can't miss subbing that one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Strutter,
If your interested I'd be willing to work with you this year and do a "combined" thread with you. You cover your NE Kansas hunt and I can cover the SW kansas area all in a new different thread. I'd hate to add this to your already amazing story. You have convinced me to carry my Nikon D40 to the field. Not sure I'll have ability to down load pics like you are. But I can take pics with phone and post as well. Let me know what you think. If not I'll happily create a different thread. I'll be hunting nov11-17th. Either way I've got your phone # I'll be in touch and send you a pic of my KANSAS BRUT! Dammit this is fun!


----------



## BennyRay44 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was hoping you would be starting another thread this year! Last years was excellent.
Good luck!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo, Scotty! Best of luck bud...


----------

